# Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shield



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*



> The main goal of WWE doing a feud between The Shield and Evolution is to push Roman Reigns as a top player and to get him into a singles match against Triple H.
> 
> The match with Triple H is rumored for SummerSlam but word is that it could end up taking place at Hell In a Cell or Survivor Series if they decide to stretch it out longer.


Source: PWInsider

Interesting, I think Roman will be with Evolution then turn on Triple H.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*

Looks like Ambrose and Rollins will be thrown in the garbage as expected.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

> - The main goal of WWE doing a feud between The Shield and Evolution is to push Roman Reigns as a top player and to get him into a singles match against Triple H.
> 
> The match with Triple H is rumored for SummerSlam but word is that it could end up taking place at Hell In a Cell or Survivor Series if they decide to stretch it out longer.
> 
> Source: PWInsider


Can't see Evolution going past SummerSlam. If they want to push him that hard then he should go thru Orton at Payback/MITB, Batista at Battleground and finally Hunter at SummerSlam.


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

It should end at Summerslam with HHH.

Is it even possible to stretch it out til November?!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*

That match would be so bad.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I dont want them to stretch this out until November. Summerslam is the perfect way to end it with HHH putting over Roman. I say Evolution wins at ER, then the Shield goes on to dominate Evolution through the summer.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*

Old News but very exciting. I can see a great match out of these 2.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

LOLBRYAN. Looks like this title reign is going to worse than Punk's.

What Vince wants, Vince gets! its that simple. :vince


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*

Blah. I have no interest in a Roman vs HHH match.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*

Reigns is awesome as part of the Shield but I'm still doubtful he can deliver in the ring as a singles competitor. I've yet to see a good Reigns match.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*



KuroNeko said:


> Looks like Ambrose and Rollins will be thrown in the garbage as expected.


this


----------



## Klunderbunker (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*

Could be a good match as I expect it could be. Could also set the tone for Roman's big push rumored for later this year.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*

Has potential to surpass the Brock vs HHH matches in levels of awfulness.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*

WWE just spent the last 8 months pushing Daniel Bryan, yet people can't handle them doing the same thing with Roman Reigns?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*



Londrick said:


> Has potential to surpass the Brock vs HHH matches in levels of awfulness.


This

My hype for the possibility of this match is non existent.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

CM Punk had John Cena during his reign, Daniel Bryan has HHH


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



The Boy Wonder said:


> WWE just spent the last 8 months pushing Daniel Bryan, yet people can't handle them doing the same thing with Roman Reigns?


Daniel Bryan has been in the WWE since 2009 and worked his way to the main event status. The WWE just wants to hand it to Reigns when he only has 4 years of total WRESTLING experience and has only been in the WWE for just over a year and half.

He should be getting the slow burn and start off in the mid card and work his way up. He shouldn't be given a main event push so early, its just going to blow up in their faces.

let the match happen, it will be amazing to see how bad the match comes off and Reigns will flop just like Ryback for being pushed too fast and too soon. You would think they would learn this lesson. Reigns is worse on the mic than Ryback and that is saying a lot, and he is certainly worse in the ring than Ryback.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*



TJQ said:


> This
> 
> My hype for the possibility of this match is non existent.


Ofcourse it feels that way now, but it all depends on how good they build reigns from this point on. If he is really hot by summerslam, HHH is the perfect heel to go against and become a true top tier star.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*



KuroNeko said:


> Looks like Ambrose and Rollins will be thrown in the garbage as expected.


So will Roman Reigns after his push flops.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Not sure about the match but the build up would be awsome.
Looking forward to the match.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan has been in the WWE since 2009 and worked his way to the main event status. The WWE just wants to hand it to Reigns when he only has 4 years of total WRESTLING experience and has only been in the WWE for just over a year and half.
> 
> He should be getting the slow burn and start off in the mid card and work his way up. He shouldn't be given a main event push so early, its just going to blow up in their faces.
> 
> let the match happen, it will be amazing to see how bad the match comes off and Reigns will flop just like Ryback for being pushed too fast and too soon. You would think they would learn this lesson. Reigns is worse on the mic than Ryback and that is saying a lot, and he is certainly worse in the ring than Ryback.


Do you not hear how over Reigns is with the crowds?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Don't mind a Reigns push but have little interest in a Triple H/Reigns match. Also what are the plans for Ambrose and Rollins? Hopefully they're not just pushed aside.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Do you not hear how over Reigns is with the crowds?


Cesaro is over too. Doesn't mean they should be rushed to the main event.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

So far Reigns has not impressed me with singles work. He does much better being part of a team, be it tag or triple. While his look and some of his moveset may be attractive, he still is too green for "solo-work" in my opinion.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

This thread makes me hate everyone here.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Do you not hear how over Reigns is with the crowds?


He is not so much over with the crowds people. Not to expect Daniel Bryan's levels of overness but he is nowhere such point that you can say that people will love everything he does based on that.

And I watch the Shield on RAW and I don't hear such huge chants that so many people say there have been. Maybe I'm going deaf? :shocked:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> So will Roman Reigns after his push flops.


Even if he flops he'll get the Sheamus/Orton/ADR treatment where they keep pushing him hoping he gets over.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Do you not hear how over Reigns is with the crowds?


He would tell you that's the figment of your imagination. Or that's because he's being forced down the crowd's throat despite not even getting half the push of Del Rio and the same crowd still didn't like him.



Chan Hung said:


> So far Reigns has not impressed me with singles work. He does much better being part of a team, be it tag or triple. While his look and some of his moveset may be attractive, he still is too green for "solo-work" in my opinion.


Then how do you expect him to get better at singles matches? By not having them? By staying in tag matches? To get better at singles matches then he needs to work in singles matches.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Reings shoved down our throats in summer :vince4


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

They should use this to lift all 3 of the shield to the top level. Reigns isn't ready to go to the top yet, especially if he receives one of those mega pushes, it'll expose him to much.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Super Hans said:


> They should use this to lift all 3 of the shield to the top level. Reigns isn't ready to go to the top yet, especially if he receives one of those mega pushes, it'll expose him to much.


Exactly.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Do you not hear how over Reigns is with the crowds?


He gets the hot tag and the win, of course they are going to pop for him - put it is the shield which is over, not Reigns. On smackdown two weeks age, the crowd started a lets go ambrose chant...I mean ambrose!!!!

But seriously, has he actually impressed anyone in a match, with his 3 moves of doom. Exciting, yes. Impressive - hell no. crowds are a lot smarter nowadays, and want in ring performance. See ceasaro and Bryan.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*



KuroNeko said:


> Looks like Ambrose and Rollins will be thrown in the garbage as expected.


In this day and age that can't really happen, the fans are much smarter, if Ambrose/Rollins perform and outshine people week in/week out the fans will respond in kind.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Enjoy the midcard hell Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Do you not hear how over Reigns is with the crowds?


Exactly why they should be careful. He needs time to keep improving and pushing him too hard too soon could hurt him. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



JohnCena619 said:


> CM Punk had John Cena during his reign, Daniel Bryan has HHH


How can you say that after only two weeks of reign? Daniel Bryan will have SummerSlam main event, HHH vs Reigns ain't big enough to be main event


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



BruceLeGorille said:


> How can you say that after only two weeks of reign? Daniel Bryan will have SummerSlam main event, HHH vs Reigns ain't big enough to be main event


:trips ego is. he main event Summerslam 2012 over the title match and the match with :brock was awful.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

They better not throw Rollins and Ambrose to the trash they are way more talented then Reigns, I don't mind pushing Reigns but Rollins and Ambrose should not be after thoughts in it all.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

But Roman cant work a match without the other members of the group and, guessing from WWE not giving him proper promo time, cant cut a promo on his own.

Vince should know that having just THE LOOK can only get you so far with today's audience before they turn on you.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*

If they add stipulation, it could be a good match.



KuroNeko said:


> Looks like Ambrose and Rollins will be thrown in the garbage as expected.


They will probably face Batista and Orton for the tag team championship.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

When Reings bombs in his first big time singles match like Ryback did, they will drop him, and drop him fast.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

So Evolution will face the Shield and then Reigns will break out and then people can bitch how he's not ready, he sucks, blah blah. Then people can bitch that Rollins and Ambrose are thrown to the wolves, but then if they get a push people will bitch about that.....never ending story.....


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

He's got a hell of a long way to go on the mic before he's ready for the main event, I cringe every time he does his forced baby girl schtick.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



TakeMyGun said:


> When Reings bombs in his first big time singles match like Ryback did, they will drop him, and drop him fast.


Good point. 

If the Roman V HHH match isn't good. We all know who will take the blame.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



JohnCena619 said:


> How can you say that after only two weeks of reign? Daniel Bryan will have SummerSlam main event, HHH vs Reigns ain't big enough to be main event


I'm not talking about SummerSlam I'm talking about every PPV between WM and SS. I remember at a PPV There was CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title but the main event was John Cena vs... John Laurinaitis


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

What a surprise...

This guy has the potential to be the worst main eventer in company history. Shit like this is why wrestling isn't fun anymore.



> WWE just spent the last 8 months pushing Daniel Bryan, yet people can't handle them doing the same thing with Roman Reigns?


Daniel Bryan is a 10 in the ring and Roman Reigns is a 0, that might have something to do with it. Roman Reigns also has less charisma, less ability to talk, and is getting pushed purely based on his physical appearance.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Daniel Bryan is a 10 in the ring and Roman Reigns is a 0, that might have something to do with it. Roman Reigns also has less charisma, less ability to talk, and is getting pushed purely based on his physical appearance.


Nobody had a problem when they did the same with Goldberg


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

That was 15 years ago, it's a different era, and that comment was directed at smarks. I'm sure smarks in 1997 had a problem with Goldberg.

Even still, Reigns will never even come close to matching the intensity and excitement and presence that Goldberg had. He was a rare case of not needing any talent to be a great superstar, Reigns is just a channel changer.


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Only Seth seem ready for his singles push.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

WWE is going too fast with Reigns. They will try to protect him and overbook his matches to hide his in ring shortcomings, but the fans will see through this crap just as they did with prior superman pushes. Ultimately, he will be forced into a heel role as he will be rejected as a face by the majority of the audience.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

:ti at the hate for Reigns. Calm down and believe in the Shield babygirls. 

:reigns


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

It's going to be a sad day when Roman Reigns does a double spear to Ambrose and Rollins then pins both of them at the same time in a handicap match.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That was 15 years ago, it's a different era, and that comment was directed at smarks. I'm sure smarks in 1997 had a problem with Goldberg.
> 
> Even still, Reigns will never even come close to matching the intensity and excitement and presence that Goldberg had. He was a rare case of not needing any talent to be a great superstar, Reigns is just a channel changer.


Another example,more recent...Ryback,man when he had his first feuds he was HUUUUUUGE,i was at the show with his heel turn and i saw kids cheering him over Cena..That means something..The feed me more chants were loud as fuck,ye he botches his finishers and other moves sometimes AND WHO THE FUCK CARES ? Ye the smarks had a problem with him(thats funny because later they complain that he was a mega star and its a shame that he was buried when some months eariler u guys were saying he was shit)but who cares about smarks ? Even smarks dont care about smarks lol ..Guys with the look and the presence will be pushed because they are cool and they probably will be over if they are face,Dealwithit


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Starbuck said:


> :ti at the hate for Reigns. Calm down and believe in the Shield babygirls.
> 
> :reigns


Breaking him off from the Shield and putting him right in a feud with Triple H is not the right thing to do as the fans will see right through that if he is still green as a solo wrestler.


----------



## kendalag (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

If Roman Reigns was Brock Lesnar circa 2002 from a skill stand point, I'd be more than okay with it, but every time I see Roman wrestle singles, it's an adventure. He has a lot of improving to do over the next 3 or 4 months before that match. Especially with an older Triple H.

Hopefully he makes it, because the show needs more top line talent ... but we saw what happened to Ryback when he failed in the ring.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Eh, boring. Reigns promo skills are bleh to me and his single matches have not kept my attention.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Redzero said:


> :trips ego is. he main event Summerslam 2012 over the title match and the match with :brock was awful.


No one knew if the match between Brock and Triple H was going to be good or not.
It was built up hugely, making it seem like a war.
This was also the first time these huge players were facing each other.

There was NO WAY IN HELL Cena vs Show vs Punk was going to main event.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

The WWE knows that Reigns is still really green in the ring, that's why they paired him with two really experienced guys like Rollins and Ambrose. Rollins has said it himself that a big reason why The Shield came together is because the WWE wanted them to help Roman Reigns improve. That being said he doesn't have to be amazing in the ring to really get over. We all just spent two weeks celebrating the Ultimate Warrior's legacy and his matches 9 times out of 10 were horrible. Personally I want to see Reigns keep improving in the ring but more then anything I don't want him to become John Cena Jr. where everything he does is just cringe worthy and cheesy. 

For the Reigns haters out there, honestly you should hope that Reigns faces HHH at Summerslam for 2 reasons.

1. HHH just put over Bryan at Wrestlemania. I have a hard time believing that HHH is going to lose at both Mania and Summerslam. It just doesn't happen. Don't be shocked if HHH actually wins the Summerslam match between him and Reigns to make him look strong again. 

2. If Reigns is as bad as some people are thinking, then Reigns vs. HHH will be a total flop. HHH just had one of the best matches of his career with Bryan, but I don't think he will be able to carry Reigns for 15 minutes unless they rehearse the match in entirety beforehand. and even then that may come off poorly. 

IMO throw Reigns to the dogs and see how it goes. He has been in developmental since 2010 and on the main roster now for 18 months. The Rock began training in 1995, was given the IC title in 1997 and the WWE title in 1998. If Reigns can't put on a solid 1 v 1 match with someone like HHH after 4 years of wrestling, then he may never be able to.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



IDONTSHIV said:


> WWE is going too fast with Reigns. They will try to protect him and overbook his matches to hide his in ring shortcomings, but the fans will see through this crap just as they did with prior superman pushes. Ultimately, he will be forced into a heel role as he will be rejected as a face by the majority of the audience.


This is what I see happening tbh.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



JohnCena619 said:


> I'm not talking about SummerSlam I'm talking about every PPV between WM and SS. I remember at a PPV There was CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title but the main event was John Cena vs... John Laurinaitis


Well you make a point about Punk, but what makes you say it'll be the same with D.Bryan? Okay for extreme rules he'll have kan and no main event, but there is still a rematch with Orton, with Batista, and maybe a match vs a young heel. that can be main event of PPVS, I don't think HHH will Main Event every PPV, relax dude it's cool when sometime something else than the title is main event


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I wouldn't start him immediately with HHH, too much too fast into a singles career. Audiences are already guessing he's the next Cena, shouldn't force it too much. Start with Orton or someone a tad lower.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



BruceLeGorille said:


> Well you make a point about Punk, but what makes you say it'll be the same with D.Bryan? Okay for extreme rules he'll have kan and no main event, but t*here is still a rematch with Orton, with Batista*, and maybe a match vs a young heel. that can be main event of PPVS, I don't think HHH will Main Event every PPV, relax dude it's cool when sometime something else than the title is main event


What makes you think they won't do Reigns vs Orton and Batista at separate PPVs before getting to Triple H?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

They should push all 3 members of the shield, not just reigns. Or maybe even keep the shield together, but guys can go after individual titles(like the old days when we had groups like The Corporation which had The Rock as the champ,or Evolution with HHH as world champ and so on)


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Who said Rollins and Ambrose won't get pushed? Ofcourse they would, but not in a top face of the company capacity like Reigns. WWE clearly wants Reigns in that spot, let 'em try. Only problem is Bryan will be punk'd in the process. 

This has been the biggest problem with having Bryan go over all three members of evolution at once at a single PPV. He's already exhausted all of his top opponents while Reigns is yet to face anyone of them and Cena too. Wwith Bryan its like "You got what you wanted, now move aside midget!" :lol


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I do like Roman Reigns, but I'm not sure if I just like him as a member of the Shield. I guess I'll just have to wait and see if I like him as a singles competitor. I also prefer Ambrose and Rollins, so the prospect of having the both of them become completely secondary, or being kind of forgotten about doesn't sit too well with me. Although I guess it's to be expected as they've seemed like they've been intent upon pushing Reigns for a while now.

I'm also not sure how great Reigns will be in a singles match with Triple H. It's not a prospect that makes me that interested to be honest.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

We are seriously on the verge to one of the darkest days in wrestling history since The Miz as WWE Champion. Reigns better improve in the ring and on the microphone (more so in the ring) cause this information is letting me know that I will be changing the channel a lot more often from the WWE. Reigns is utter garbage right now, we don't need another Great Khali in the main event.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Loader230 said:


> LOLBRYAN. Looks like this title reign is going to worse than Punk's.
> 
> What Vince wants, Vince gets! its that simple. :vince


Nothing can be worse than Punk's reign. BTW at least Bryan got to do something Punk never has and never will: main event WrestleMania.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



BrownianMotion said:


> Nothing can be worse than Punk's reign. BTW at least Bryan got to do something Punk never has and never will: main event WrestleMania.


Well he held the title longer than Bryan will likely ever hold in his entire career in WWE. The last 6 months of Punk's reign when he turned heel had some solid booking even though it drew some of the lowest ratings in the history of WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



> Who said Rollins and Ambrose won't get pushed? Ofcourse they would


They're not going to be WWE Champions, so it's not a push. Simple.



Xderby said:


> Another example,more recent...Ryback,man when he had his first feuds he was HUUUUUUGE,i was at the show with his heel turn and i saw kids cheering him over Cena..That means something..The feed me more chants were loud as fuck,ye he botches his finishers and other moves sometimes AND WHO THE FUCK CARES ? Ye the smarks had a problem with him(thats funny because later they complain that he was a mega star and its a shame that he was buried when some months eariler u guys were saying he was shit)but who cares about smarks ? Even smarks dont care about smarks lol ..Guys with the look and the presence will be pushed because they are cool and they probably will be over if they are face,Dealwithit


English, plz.

And yeah, Ryback really worked out, lol. Ryback didn't draw, he was a flavour of the month, and he got no reaction outside of those chants, which people did because the crowd loves chants, and it got to the point where he couldn't sustain a main event position because you can't book PPV main events around a guy who can't work more than 5 minutes without collapsing.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Whether Ryback could work or not is irrelevant. He got over in a major way and was hot as fuck with the fans, with only couple of squash matches for a few months. He drew one of the best HIAC buyrates in recent years, that is ofcourse until Punk buried him. It was all for nothing, now considering the prick simply quit and walked out.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Loader230 said:


> Well he held the title longer than Bryan will likely ever hold in his entire career in WWE. The last 6 months of Punk's reign when he turned heel had some solid booking even though it drew some of the lowest ratings in the history of WWE.


Does duration really matter when it was an irrelevant and midcard reign? Bryan's reign may be buried in the midcard too for all we know. It's too early to tell. But down the road, Bryan's WrestleMania moment in which he defeated HHH, Orton, and Batista to become the undisputed champion will be remembered far more than Punk's irrelevant & forgettable title reign. Punk knows this too, which is why he so desperately wanted to main event WM.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

The Shield was nothing more than a tool to get Reigns over using Rollins and Ambrose to cover up his lack of ability in the ring and on the microphone. I bet Triple H/Reigns has a stipulation that allows for the match to be a complete spotfest, further hiding his lack of in-ring talent. 

Looks alone aren't enough in 2014. Fans see through that bullshit, 80's tactics don't fucking work anymore.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Loader230 said:


> Whether Ryback could work or not is irrelevant. He got over in a major way and was hot as fuck with the fans, with only couple of squash matches for a few months. He drew one of the best HIAC buyrates in recent years, that is ofcourse until Punk buried him. It was all for nothing, now considering the prick simply quit and walked out.


Ryback was buried long before Punk faced him.

Unless your talking about their fued in 2012. Which Ryback had no way in winning with Rock returning.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Looks alone aren't enough in 2014. Fans see through that bullshit, 80's tactics don't fucking work anymore.


Its not that simple. The fans love to be vocal in this era but non of that seems to translate to money/business. If Bryan was moving business like Steve Austin did back in 97, he wouldn't be pushed aside for Roman reigns in the first place. If the fans boo reigns, WWE would turn him into another Cena anyway, as long as he draws WWE will position him as the top star without a doubt.



KuroNeko said:


> Unless your talking about their fued in 2012. Which Ryback had no way in winning with Rock returning.


Yes I'm talking about 2012 feud. It cut off his momentum completely and he barely recovered when he turned heel last year against Cena, and yet again WWE managed to cut his legs off by jobbing him to Cena at Extreme rules that didn't even main event.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

*HOOOOOOOOOWAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRGH*

*superman punch*

*samoan drop*

*spear*


*1,2,3*


unk2

























































:mark:


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And yeah, Ryback really worked out, lol. Ryback didn't draw, he was a flavour of the month, and he got no reaction outside of those chants, which people did because the crowd loves chants, and it got to the point where he couldn't sustain a main event position *because you can't book PPV main events around a guy who can't work more than 5 minutes without collapsing*.


Survivor series 2013 and the Royal rumble 2013 says hi 

And ryback didnt draw ? Its not his fault that they make him a a main eventer after his debut,roman atleast is in the shield one year .


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Do you not hear how over Reigns is with the crowds?


I remember how silent the crowd was when he wrestled a single match a few weeks ago.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

And he's learned nothing, which is rather amazing. When they split him off, it'll be quite funny when they realize how much he needs Ambrose and Rollins. I don't even think they realize how hopeless of a performer he is.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



iverson19 said:


> I remember how silent the crowd was when he wrestled a single match a few weeks ago.


Ofc he's not as over as Bryan, but in real wrestling cities you can feel the difference.

Tag made to Ambrose: fucks given 0

Tag made to Rollins: decent amount of fucks given

Tag made to Reigns: YEAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Loader230 said:


> Yes I'm talking about 2012 feud. It cut off his momentum completely and he barely recovered when he turned heel last year against Cena, and yet again WWE managed to cut his legs off by jobbing him to Cena at Extreme rules that didn't even main event.


What did you expect to happen? Punk was holding the title to drop it to The Rock at RR. They protected Ryback the best they could.

If anything, The Shield are the ones that killed his momentum. He never even got revenge on them for intefering in his title matches.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

It's out of my control so it won't do any good complaining about it. I don't mind Reigns as much as others and I actually hope he does well for himself. While that's going on Ambrose and Rollins won't allow themselves to be lost in the shuffle. As much as I dig them as a group, I've always felt that they will each flourish on their own. The Shield is just the first chapter for each of them. It's actually quite prophetic they are feuding with Evolution because much like Orton and Batista, all three of these guys are future main eventers. They will just be getting there on their own respective paths. Reigns is getting the spotlight by default because they want him to be the big babyface hero. Rollins will fit that role organically over time. Ambrose on the other hand is a villain at heart.

Reigns gets backed by the machine, Rollins let's his in ring style speak volumes, and then there is Ambrose. There are people out there who don't understand the hype. They say he's the weakest of the three. Well, those same people will find out first hand that being a member of the Shield was a mere drop in the bucket at what he's capable of. In many ways he has the most to prove because he doesn't have the flash Rollins does. Or the look Reigns does. His character compliments guys like Rollins and Reigns which is testament as to why he was debuted with those guys in the first place. He's unique. He's brooding. He's the cream of the motherfucking crop.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



RM Dandy said:


> *HOOOOOOOOOWAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRGH*
> 
> **superman punch*
> *
> ...


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



RM Dandy said:


> Ofc he's not as over as Bryan, but in real wrestling cities you can feel the difference.
> 
> Tag made to Ambrose: fucks given 0
> 
> ...


Yeah in your dreams maybe


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

This is a great move by WWE. I'm impressed how all three members of evolution lost to Bryan now three weeks later the fact they all lost to a cruiserweight seems like an afterthought. WWE has built evolution up as a legit threat to Roman Reigns and the other two in such a short time. Reigns is already over with the crowds so they're good there. He worked a single match with Orton over the weekend so maybe that'll help him make the improvements his haters say he needs despite the fact that they'll hate him even if he makes these improvements.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Aficionado said:


> It's out of my control so it won't do any good complaining about it. I don't mind Reigns as much as others and I actually hope he does well for himself. While that's going on Ambrose and Rollins won't allow themselves to be lost in the shuffle. As much as I dig them as a group, I've always felt that they will each flourish on their own. The Shield is just the first chapter for each of them. It's actually quite prophetic they are feuding with Evolution because much like Orton and Batista, all three of these guys are future main eventers. They will just be getting there on their own respective paths. Reigns is getting the spotlight by default because they want him to be the big babyface hero. Rollins will fit that role organically over time. Ambrose on the other hand is a villain at heart.
> 
> Reigns gets backed by the machine, Rollins let's his in ring style speak volumes, and then there is Ambrose. There are people out there who don't understand the hype. They say he's the weakest of the three. Well, those same people will find out first hand that being a member of the Shield was a mere drop in the bucket at what he's capable of. In many ways he has the most to prove because he doesn't have the flash Rollins does. Or the look Reigns does. His character compliments guys like Rollins and Reigns which is testament as to why he was debuted with those guys in the first place. He's unique. He's brooding. He's the cream of the motherfucking crop.


This guy gets it


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I'm fine with Reigns. He has a nice explosiveness that I can get behind. I just want Rollins and Ambrose to receive their fair due as well.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I guess Triple H is high on the same stuff he took when he decided to pick Batista and Sheamus as his chosen ones.

Meh at the thought of Roman Reigns getting the top spot meanwhile Ambrose and Rollins could potentially get shafted to the depths, but we shall see.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Xderby said:


>


:lmao


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Hell in a cell match would be too good.

:mark:


----------



## BEARHUG (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Very interesting.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I'd be down for that, but if they want to get the feud out that long, I hope they have the Shield/Evolution scenario mapped out fairly well. In theory, they should be able to get a good number of matches out of it with tag matches and all the different combinations.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*



Londrick said:


> Even if he flops he'll get the Sheamus/Orton/ADR treatment where they keep pushing him hoping he gets over.


Basically...which I have no problem with WWE seemingly ready to have Reigns beat Orton,Batista and look strong against HHH so soon in his career. It'll be fun seeing WWE rush this guy ...

He'll be a samoan Randy Orton,over as fuck with the females,good looks to crossover on those talk shows,....that's all WWE really care about.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I'm not even gonna read this thread but no doubt the majority of the pages are made up of people bitching about "how untalented reigns is..." blah blah blah.... Laughable really considering he probably has more talent in his big toe than half of the people bitching about how untalented he as they write on their keyboards. 

Just gotta let it play out and see how it goes. If he fails, he fails. If he doesn't, then he doesn't. Everyone deserves a chance.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I'm fine with them pushing Reigns to the moon cuz that's business, but not in the cost of derailing Rollins and Ambrose. Those two have way too much talent to be thrown into obscurity.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tylermoxreigns said:


> I'm not even gonna read this thread but no doubt the majority of the pages are made up of people bitching about "how untalented reigns is..." blah blah blah.... Laughable really considering he probably has more talent in his big toe than half of the people bitching about how untalented he as they write on their keyboards.
> 
> Just gotta let it play out and see how it goes. If he fails, he fails. If he doesn't, then he doesn't. Everyone deserves a chance.


Yeah compare a fucking professional wrestler to a bunch of fans. As if that brushes off all the valid criticism :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tylermoxreigns said:


> I'm not even gonna read this thread but no doubt the majority of the pages are made up of people bitching about "how untalented reigns is..." blah blah blah.... Laughable really considering he probably has more talent in his big toe than half of the people bitching about how untalented he as they write on their keyboards.
> 
> Just gotta let it play out and see how it goes. If he fails, he fails. If he doesn't, then he doesn't. Everyone deserves a chance.


The next time I see you criticize a wrestler for any reason, I'll be sure to let you know that you're just an untalented fan and therefore you have no right to critique them. 

Typical Reigns fan response. 

"YEAH, WELL AT LEAST HE HAS MORE TALENT THAN.....YOU!" fpalm


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

The problem is: The WWE is gonna throw Ambrose and Rollins to the thrash in the near future for Reings, and u know thats the truth Shield marks.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Loader230 said:


> LOLBRYAN. Looks like this title reign is going to worse than Punk's.
> 
> What Vince wants, Vince gets! its that simple. :vince


What's LOLBRYAN if he's facing Brock in the main event of the same show?


----------



## Thedinbych (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Just gotta let it play out and see how it goes. If he fails, he fails. If he doesn't, then he doesn't. *Everyone deserves a chance*.


Nah he didn't work the indie circuit so obviously hasn't paid his dues, it's a fucking scandal that he is being pushed ahead of those who have broken the crowd records at their local bingo hall. 

The comments about his inring ability are truly laughable, not only due to their gross exaggeration but with the fact that like this actually matters in professional wrestling, that this matters with mainstream wrestling audiences.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Shenroe said:


> Yeah in your dreams maybe













Reigns: Reigns.

Your hopes: Kane.

You: the barricade.









BELIEVE IN DA SHEAAAAAAAAAARGRRRRRR.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Thedinbych said:


> Nah he didn't work the indie circuit so obviously hasn't paid his dues, it's a fucking scandal that he is being pushed ahead of those who have broken the crowd records at their local bingo hall.
> 
> The comments about his inring ability are truly laughable, not only due to their gross exaggeration but with the fact that like this actually matters in professional wrestling, that this matters with mainstream wrestling audiences.


It's not just in ring ability, he has no other skills either.

There's no gross exaggeration about Reigns's ring work, he had a bad match with Daniel Bryan. That's a remarkable achievement.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



JohnCena619 said:


> Well you make a point about Punk, but what makes you say it'll be the same with D.Bryan? Okay for extreme rules he'll have kan and no main event, but there is still a rematch with Orton, with Batista, and maybe a match vs a young heel. that can be main event of PPVS, I don't think HHH will Main Event every PPV, relax dude it's cool when sometime something else than the title is main event


So this is the future? Having Batista and Randy Orton and Kane as n°1 contenders? Daniel Bryan is so fn over, he can be a help to push a young heel in need, not one of HHH's besties


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Shawn Merriman will destroy the failed football player Reigns.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tylermoxreigns said:


> I'm not even gonna read this thread but no doubt the majority of the pages are made up of people bitching about "how untalented reigns is..." blah blah blah.... Laughable really considering he probably has more talent in his big toe than half of the people bitching about how untalented he as they write on their keyboards.
> 
> Just gotta let it play out and see how it goes. If he fails, he fails. If he doesn't, then he doesn't. Everyone deserves a chance.


Because fans have absolutely NO RIGHT to criticize the product they watch....

NFL,MLB,Premier League,NBA,NCAA,even fans of muscians....


:StephenA2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Thedinbych said:


> Nah he didn't work the indie circuit so obviously hasn't paid his dues, it's a fucking scandal that he is being pushed ahead of those who have broken the crowd records at their local bingo hall.
> 
> The comments about his inring ability are truly laughable, not only due to their gross exaggeration but with the fact that like this actually matters in professional wrestling, that this matters with mainstream wrestling audiences.


Yup, leave it to the Reigns marks to constantly strawman every single criticism about him unk2

Nope, it's not a gross exaggeration. He's not good in the ring right now. He's shown that in every singles match he's been in.

And yes. Wrestling does matter with the wrestling audience. You can be mediocre in the ring and still be a main event star. Reigns is below that currently.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I'm a Reigns mark but I know hes awful, I believe he will improve. But people got to stop with this Dean and Seth gonna be forever mid card with nothing to do shit. Just because they aren't having a push right now like reings don't mean shit, don't you think they would have reigns and dean/seth single feuds because of their shield history? And on top of that the roster is to talented right now for them to not be in something interesting.

Roman might be getting HHH but whos to say seth and dean won't be getting orton/batista/sheamus/ceasro/etc


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Last Chancery said:


> What's LOLBRYAN if he's facing Brock in the main event of the same show?


Doubt it, even if it does happen Bryan is likely to lose the title to Brock and fall to midcard again.




BruceLeGorille said:


> So this is the future? Having Batista and Randy Orton and Kane as n°1 contenders? Daniel *Bryan is so fn over, he can be a help to push a young heel in need,* not one of HHH's besties


How exactly is he going to do that? Bryan is not Cena, he doesn't have that credibility yet..he himself needs credible challengers to keep him in the spotlight.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Rollins and Ambrose will be mid card champions until they go back to the indies lol

I highly doubt Roman can go in a singles match,HHH doesn't wrestle much so i think that match will be horrible.


But..but i'll be optimistic and give it a try. I'm all up for new talent being broadcasted


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Loader230 said:


> How exactly is he going to do that? Bryan is not Cena, he doesn't have that credibility yet..he himself needs credible challengers to keep him in the spotlight.


are you joking? how credible was Wyatt before he got his win over Bryan? Wyatt went incredibly over with the crowd after that match.


----------



## Thedinbych (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's not just in ring ability, he has no other skills either.


A statement that has been uttered by so many of the IWC about so many performers who have gone onto become major stars despite such proclamations. 

The guy has the look and presence that the vast majority of roster can only dream of, he has the star quality that is so lacking in so many performers, it was why so many earmarked him as future star from the word go. 

He will in time develop into an excellent mic worker, he has all the tools to develop into that, he just requires a platform to do that which the Shield does not provide.


----------



## Stinger87 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's not just in ring ability, he has no other skills either.
> 
> There's no gross exaggeration about Reigns's ring work, he had a bad match with Daniel Bryan. That's a remarkable achievement.


I think his match with Bryan was the only single's match he had that wasn't a complete trainwreck to be honest. My problem with Reigns is that he has the appearance of a geek trying to act tough. His weird thug-esque duckface he pouts when attempting to act tough, his weird screaming after he doesn't do anything particularly noteworthy, both which make him cringe-worthy to watch sometimes. 

It might just be me though, but I don't find the caveman-like behaviour entertaining to watch. On the other hand, he just needs to tweak his acting a little and improve in the rind. He does have the third best spear in the industry, I'll give him that. (Counting Rhyno's Gore as second-best)


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Can they at least help the guy improve in the ring first? If I'm WWE I don't want Roman going into a match with someone like Triple H until he's improved somewhat to the point where he can at least put on a decent match with a good in ring performer.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

To soon for Reigns' singles push, guy has bright future IMO, but trying to push him to soon will flop. Apparently WWE hasn't learned yet. 

Hoping this doesn't mean the end of The Shield


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Loader230 said:


> Doubt it, even if it does happen Bryan is likely to lose the title to Brock and fall to midcard again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:kobe
There was a reason why WWE was going to make Bryan,Bray's bitch for awhile..Bray got credibility after beating Bryan...

How doesn't Bryan have credibility when he beat EVOLUTION in one night at MANIA. 

Bryan has credibility AND is over with the fans...a top heel can be made by crushing Bryan first THEN CENA. 

Though admittedly Bray would be established forever if he were able to topple Cena,and Bryan in the same year...same he didn't.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Shield fan in-fighting always cracks me up.


----------



## Thedinbych (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



KuroNeko said:


> Yup, leave it to the Reigns marks to constantly strawman every single criticism about him unk2
> 
> Nope, it's not a gross exaggeration. He's not good in the ring right now. He's shown that in every singles match he's been in.
> 
> And yes. Wrestling does matter with the wrestling audience. You can be mediocre in the ring and still be a main event star. Reigns is below that currently.


I'm not a Reign's mark, I'm not a mark for anyone because I'm not 10 years old and I don't have may favourite little wrestler like so many of you sad little fucks do. 

And people are utterly deluding themselves if they believe that Reigns is less than mediocre in the ring. 

But I get it, the Cena hate is wearing thin and the IWC need a new talent to shit upon and who better than one who is being earkmarked as the next face of the company and one who is being pushed ahead of 2 indie darlings. It's the perfect target.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I seriously doubt there would be all of this hype about Reigns without the dirtsheets. As soon as people read that HHH wanted to push him to the moon, all you could hear was how much potential he had. Before those reports surfaced, not so much. Be Honest, what has he done to make you think he deserves to main event Mania 31? His push at Survivor Series and Rumble already has already exceeded what he merited. Yet, I dont hear too many of his marks decrying that superman push that most here seem to revile.


----------



## fanofwwepaige (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

so who will daniel bryan be fueding with.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

The Reigns critics are laughable because they think thier opinion is fact. Reigns is awful in the ring, no mic skills etc. Reigns is fine in the ring despite the fact that you don't like his style. Reigns is solid on the mic great expressions, got a cocky swagger going. Is he Bret Hart in the ring and The Rock on the mic? No. But he's not bad. Just because you don't like someone doesnt make them bad? Just like just because I like someone doesnt make him good? But, in basic terms of working a match and performing a promo he's fine add in his look and presence and all the tools are their for him to be at least an upper mid-carder for WWE for years to come. If he never passes his floor he's on his way to a solid career.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Thedinbych said:


> I'm not a Reign's mark, I'm not a mark for anyone because I'm not 10 years old and I don't have may favourite little wrestler like so many of you sad little fucks do.
> 
> And people are utterly deluding themselves if they believe that Reigns is less than mediocre in the ring.
> 
> But I get it, the Cena hate is wearing thin and the IWC need a new talent to shit upon and who better than one who is being earkmarked as the next face of the company and one who is being pushed ahead of 2 indie darlings. It's the perfect target.


This just in guys. Having a favorite wrestler makes you a sad little fucking 10 year old :ti

What is he then? Even the blindest of the Reigns marks admit he's not good in the ring. Only person deluded here is you son.

But yeah, keep believing in an imaginary arguement because you don't have anything else to latch on to ac


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Thedinbych said:


> A statement that has been uttered by so many of the IWC about so many performers who have gone onto become major stars despite such proclamations.
> 
> *The guy has the look and presence that the vast majority of roster can only dream of*, he has the star quality that is so lacking in so many performers, it was why so many earmarked him as future star from the word go.
> 
> He will in time develop into an excellent mic worker, he has all the tools to develop into that, he just requires a platform to do that which the Shield does not provide.












Srsly WTF.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I'm just gonna put this here....


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

:lmao You guys. Haven't you all learned by now that there is no one on the planet better at self preservation than the Haitch? Why did the match with Big Show never take place? Because HHH knew it would blow chunks and canceled that shit fast. If Reigns isn't coming along well enough HHH will cancel any singles match with Reigns currently scheduled. Which IS what's gonna happen BTW. No way Reigns improves that much in 4 months.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



JohnCena619 said:


> So this is the future? Having Batista and Randy Orton and Kane as n°1 contenders? Daniel Bryan is so fn over, he can be a help to push a young heel in need, not one of HHH's besties


and tell me wich heel in need? And how


----------



## Thedinbych (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



KuroNeko said:


> *This just in guys. Having a favorite wrestler makes you a sad little fucking 10 year old *:ti
> 
> What is he then? Even the blindest of the Reigns marks admit he's not good in the ring. Only person deluded here is you son.
> 
> But yeah, keep believing in an imaginary arguement because you don't have anything else to latch on to ac


Right because grown adult men being a mark and engaging the same behaviour, using the same arguments as a child would is wholly acceptable right, sure it is. 

And given that it is the nature of marks to be blind to the faults of their favourites I think you will be hard pressed to find any of his fans who actually believe that.

But hey you used the standard wrestling forum gifs so you win the argument, good lad.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I rather it end at summerslam with reigns winning clean


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Stinger87 said:


> I think his match with Bryan was the only single's match he had that wasn't a complete trainwreck to be honest. *My problem with Reigns is that he has the appearance of a geek trying to act tough.* His weird thug-esque duckface he pouts when attempting to act tough, his weird screaming after he doesn't do anything particularly noteworthy, both which make him cringe-worthy to watch sometimes.
> 
> It might just be me though, but I don't find the caveman-like behaviour entertaining to watch. On the other hand, he just needs to tweak his acting a little and improve in the rind. He does have the third best spear in the industry, I'll give him that. (Counting Rhyno's Gore as second-best)


:ti

Why are wrestling fans are so damn petty?

wahh wahh "teh dirtsheetz said Reigns is gonna get pushed over my fave, I hope he failz" wahh.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

This feud better not get stretched into November. Because if it does, that will be too much just like when CM Punk kept feuding with Heyman last year. It should end at Summerslam with the Reigns/HHH match. I just worry about Rollins and Ambrose. They deserve to shine too.


----------



## DPW (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*



KuroNeko said:


> Looks like Ambrose and Rollins will be thrown in the garbage as expected.


This will be a big and very stupid mistake by WWE.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I hope to god Roman Reigns isnt the only one that gets the big mainevent push. Ambrose has top heel written all over him and Seth Rollins would make for a great underdog face inbetween uppermidcard and mainevent with a worldtitle or two to his name. If they job those two out and give reigns the cena treatment I will be pissed. You dont need one face of the company you can have 9 solid maineventers in Shield,Bray,Cesaro,Bryan,Cena,Orton and Batista and cycle them out instead of pushing one of them straight down everybodys throat.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



jarrelka said:


> I hope to god Roman Reigns isnt the only one that gets the big mainevent push. Ambrose has top heel written all over him and Seth Rollins would make for a great underdog face inbetween uppermidcard and mainevent with a worldtitle or two to his name. If they job those two out and give reigns the cena treatment I will be pissed. You dont need one face of the company you can have 9 solid maineventers in Shield,Bray,Cesaro,Bryan,Cena,Orton and Batista and cycle them out instead of pushing one of them straight down everybodys throat.


You can't really have 9 main eventers I think we use that term to loosly. Wrestling in the main event doesn't make you a main eventer per se. But 9 upper midcarders sure


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tbp82 said:


> You can't really have 9 main eventers I think we use that term to loosly. Wrestling in the main event doesn't make you a main eventer per se. But 9 upper midcarders sure


Obviously you cant have 9 maineventers at once but I mean let all guys be worldchampions and the mainfocus at once and cycle them out instead of having one or two guys mainevent 90% of the time.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

If they make it a Hell in a Cell and turn it into a slugfest, it could be quite good, IMO.

That might be their only hope. That or a LMS. 

They'll probably use a gimmick match, I'm sure of it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Do you not hear how over Reigns is with the crowds?


He isn't that over especially when he is in single matches because the crowd sees how bad he is.

He is very protected in his tag matches because Rollins and Ambrose do all the work then Reigns does his moves of doom and gets the win for a cheap pop.

Its just like Ryback, when he was squashing jobbers he was over, then when he had to work a long match, he sucked and everyone saw it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



BruceLeGorille said:


> I'm not talking about SummerSlam I'm talking about every PPV between WM and SS. I remember at a PPV There was CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title but the main event was John Cena vs... John Laurinaitis


Yeah and which match was better? LOL The Daniel Bryan vs Punk match was way better. Just because a match is the main event, it doesn't mean its the best two talents on the roster or its the best match.

Just look at the first latter match between HBK and Razor Ramon, that wasn't the main event but it stole the show.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

- Evolution beats The Shield at Extreme Rules
- Evolution tries to recruit Roman Reigns but he stands up to them and refuses
- The Shield defeats Evolution at Payback
Money in the Bank & Battleground: Ambrose and Rollins turn heel by attacking Reigns and The Shield splits up
- Reigns defeats Triple H at Summerslam while Ambrose and Rollins face the usos and the matadores every week

:vince5 :vince3 :vince2


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Ofcourse this was the main goal, i normally don't look forward to Triple H matches but i'll be looking forward to this one, by that time Reigns should be more comfortable in singles matches. I'm guessing this takes places at SummerSlam as i'd be too bored by time November rolled around.
Everyone needs to calm down, i think Ambrose & Rollins will be just fine when the Shield splits and Roman gets pushed to the moon and back.
Sucks that Bryan's reign will come second best, just like i knew it would (ha!). When his reign is over it'll be interesting to see how many PPV's he actually main evented.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

So after he beats Orton, Batista , and HHH , then what a Royal Rumble win setting up a match with heel champion Lesnar at WM31 for the belt?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

It really shouldn't be just to push one guy in the Shield. A feud with Evolution should be used to elevate all three guys, IMO.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

that's nice and all an i mean it but ummm what about the other 2 members of the shield?
it would be nice to know they have plans for Rollins and Ambrose as well i mean they deserve that much


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Coyotex said:


> that's nice and all an i mean it *but ummm what about the other 2 members of the shield?*
> it would be nice to know they have plans for Rollins and Ambrose as well i mean they deserve that much


they will get their push just not now

remember when orton got pushed hard while batista took a back seat teaming with flair

after orton's push big dave got his


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Okay ... And the others?


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



> remember when orton got pushed hard while batista took a back seat teaming with flair


Remember how spectacularly Orton's push failed? Remember how much more successful Batista's was in comparison? I would be delighted if the same happened to Reigns.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan has been in the WWE since 2009 and worked his way to the main event status. The WWE just wants to hand it to Reigns when he only has 4 years of total WRESTLING experience and has only been in the WWE for just over a year and half.
> 
> He should be getting the slow burn and start off in the mid card and work his way up. He shouldn't be given a main event push so early, its just going to blow up in their faces.
> 
> let the match happen, it will be amazing to see how bad the match comes off and Reigns will flop just like Ryback for being pushed too fast and too soon. You would think they would learn this lesson. Reigns is worse on the mic than Ryback and that is saying a lot, and he is certainly worse in the ring than Ryback.


1, Brock Lesnar was main eventing after just 2 years wrestling experience. Reigns has double that.
2, He is already over huge as part of The Shield, it isn't like he is a nobody.
3, Ryback didn't flop because it was too much too soon. He flopped because he was booked to lose every ppv match, he was over big time with the crowds. Feed me more was actually catchy. They turned him heel and killed him as he wasn't credible by losing all the time.

I'm not a Reigns mark at all, but I understand why he is seen as the next big thing and I agree with WWE.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Coyotex said:


> that's nice and all an i mean it but ummm what about the other 2 members of the shield?
> it would be nice to know they have plans for Rollins and Ambrose as well i mean they deserve that much


The article is about Reigns and a match with HHH to set him up as a big time face. Just because the article focuses on Reigns doesn't mean that there aren't big plans for Ambrose and Rollins. It's like saying why doesn't the article mention any plans for Cesaro, or Barrett, or Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



> 1, Brock Lesnar was main eventing after just 2 years wrestling experience. Reigns has double that.


Brock Lesnar had award winning amateur skills that helped him prepare for the main roster of WWE. Reigns is just a guy, and it shows in his lack of ability to do fucking ANYTHING properly.



> Just because the article focuses on Reigns doesn't mean that there aren't big plans for Ambrose and Rollins. It's like saying why doesn't the article mention any plans for Cesaro, or Barrett, or Bray Wyatt.


Although it's obvious that there aren't any meaningful plans for them to anybody who watches the show.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What a surprise...
> This guy has the potential to be the worst main eventer in company history. Shit like this is why wrestling isn't fun anymore.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is a 10 in the ring and Roman Reigns is a 0, that might have something to do with it. Roman Reigns also has less charisma, less ability to talk, and is getting pushed purely based on his physical appearance.


Yeah, because a the crowd being into the guy is good indication of him being "the worst main eventer in history" and having "no talent". I'm waiting for you to tell me it the crowd is cheering for him because of his "positioning". And I don't think you know what charisma means either. You should go google it or something. Then again, I'm not sure if your cloud of hate for the guy will allow you to find this out.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They're not going to be WWE Champions, so it's not a push. Simple.


Again. fpalm. You should really stop using terms you don't know the meaning of. Alot of wrestlers have gotten "pushes" and were never WWE Champion. Have you forgotten when Ambrose and Rollins (as a few weeks ago) were given their moments to shine and they were being termed as the leader of The Shield? You want to know what that was? A push... You should really stop posting garbage because it really makes you come off as asinine with some of the things you say. Saying shit like Reigns is a 0 or he's going to be one of the worst main eventers in company history just makes you look like a clown. Everytime I see your posts I'm still convinced the guy killed your puppy or something LOL


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

lol at people on here getting mad that wwe wants to push Roman over Dean & Seth


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Stone Hot said:


> lol at people on here getting mad that wwe wants to push Roman over Dean & Seth


TBF Dean and Seth would be a much better choice to push. Just saying..


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Deptford said:


> TBF Dean and Seth would be a much better choice to push. Just saying..


They would make more entertaining matches but Roman got dem looks so fuck everything else


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm calling it now: unless he improves dramatically before they split him off from the Shield he'll flop hard. He really does have the aura of another Del Rio or Sheamus to him, only with one exception: both those guys are actually talented in the ring. He legit has the potential to be the most overpushed guy since Alberto himself.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*



KuroNeko said:


> Looks like Ambrose and Rollins will be thrown in the garbage as expected.


No, they'll just pushed to the wayside a little bit while Reigns gets his push.

Having them away from Reigns will give them a good opportunity to continue the feud they had on NXT (one which I think will be an all-timer in WWE). They'll both get a crack at the world title eventually.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



insanitydefined said:


> I'm calling it now: unless he improves dramatically before they split him off from the Shield he'll flop hard. He really does have the aura of another Del Rio or Sheamus to him, only with one exception: both those guys are actually talented in the ring. He legit has the potential to be the most overpushed guy since Alberto himself.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


HHH/Bryan/Rollings/Orton can all carry his ass to 3-4 star matches no problem, add cesaro/ADR/SHeamus to the mix and they can protect his green ass

IMO he won't get a reaction when the shield gimmick is done.
He gets a reaction with the shield as a whole not by himself
(I don't watch smackdown so maybe I am wrong and he gets pops)


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

No way can Orton carry him to a 3 or 4 star match. Not that Randy isn't good enough to, because he is, but because their styles are going to be too similar, no one wants to see two people stalk each other around a wrestling ring for 15 or 20 minutes. Triple H might be able to, as a heel he could just beat him down and rile up the crowd to the point that his limited move set, which basically consists of Superman Punch, AWOOOOO, and a spear from out of nowhere, would probably be enough to get by. The rest of those guys could have a good match with anybody, barring maybe Sheamus who is better with either smaller guys or somebody he can beat the everloving hell out of without killing them.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Well it was kind of obvious :draper2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



kokepepsi said:


> HHH/Bryan/Rollings/Orton can all carry his ass to 3-4 star matches no problem, add cesaro/ADR/SHeamus to the mix and they can protect his green ass
> 
> IMO he won't get a reaction when the shield gimmick is done.
> He gets a reaction with the shield as a whole not by himself
> (I don't watch smackdown so maybe I am wrong and he gets pops)


No they can't. Bryan is the best worker in North America, and he had a long singles match with Reigns and it was AWFUL. Probably the only bad match Bryan has ever had in the WWE. If Reigns can't have a good match with Bryan, he can't have a good match with anybody.



> They'll both get a crack at the world title eventually.


A crack meaning a reign or a title shot? Anybody can get a world title shot, hell, even Damien Sandow had one. Nobody on this roster besides Reigns is ever touching a unified title that hasn't already had it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Go ahead WWE, give him the rocket push ahead of Ambrose and Rollins, feed Cesaro and Bryan to him while you're at it, and we can all sit back and laugh as his push becomes a monumental failure and gets boos that would make Cena chuckle. 

I'm fine with Reigns feuding with HHH at Mania 31 as part of the Shield still, while Ambrose and Rollins hash out their issues in a match against each other, which will end the Shield without Reigns going over the other 2 members. Unfortunately Reigns going over HHH at Summerslam creates a trajectory to where he most likely wins the Rumble and the title at Mania 31 or beats Lesnar. If either of these options happens this fast, then Reigns will need to go over other big players to get ready for that or other big players fan favourites (Bryan, Cesaro, Wyatt, etc.) will be fed to Reigns' future opponent at Mania 31 so that he looks better going over them.

I have no issue believing that in one years time, we'll be seeing threads titled:

"When it Reigns its poor"


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Someone's getting over? I must get involved and feud with them!! Piss off triple H.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I'd be surprised if they even get to Summerslam, I mean by Extreme Rules they'll already have touched, you would think the singles matches would be the PPV right after unless they swerve us at Extreme Rules with a member(s) of The Shield turning and joining the Authority perhaps and then stretching out Reigns road to Hunter over the next 3 months. 



The Cynical Miracle said:


> But Roman cant work a match without the other members of the group and, guessing from WWE not giving him proper promo time, cant cut a promo on his own.
> 
> Vince should know that having just THE LOOK can only get you so far with today's audience before they turn on you.


I think Roman Reigns is nailed on to get 'The John Cena treatment' in a couple years time, Males will boo and Woman and Kids will cheer. 

WWE aren't delicate enough with booking to avoid those pitfalls occurring.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



SandyRavage said:


> Someone's getting over? I must get involved and feud with them!! Piss off triple H.


Reigns is nowhere near as over as he would need to be where Triple H would feud with him to steal his heat. He's farther up Roman Reigns ass than anyone else, he's doing it to put him over.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

That's why I said getting over. He sees it coming so needs to get in on it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



SandyRavage said:


> That's why I said getting over. He sees it coming so needs to get in on it
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thing is, it hasn't really showed many signs of coming. Up until he saved Bryan a couple weeks ago, Reigns' spots were met with boos and/or apathy from the majority of crowds. Rollins and even Ambrose were getting loads of crowd reaction in their spots but Reigns isn't getting all that much praise from the audiences. Turn up your volume and have a listen for proof. Anytime the guy roars it's always met with boos. It's the truth to be honest lol.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



THANOS said:


> Thing is, it hasn't really showed many signs of coming. Up until he saved Bryan a couple weeks ago, Reigns' spots were met with boos and/or apathy from the majority of crowds. Rollins and even Ambrose were getting loads of crowd reaction in their spots but Reigns isn't getting all that much praise from the audiences. Turn up your volume and have a listen for proof. Anytime the guy roars it's always met with boos. It's the truth to be honest lol.


And it's not hard to see why. WWE is simply moving things along way too quickly with this guy. At least when Cena was coming up he had a huge fanbase behind him, he was already over at a great rate and was drawing very well. Reigns hasn't reached that level yet, hasn't proven himself to be a good in ring worker at all, has little to no mic skills, and quite frankly I just don't see what's so marketable about this guy. I don't understand the look standpoint here. What does WWE see in him? Because I honestly can't see it.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Thing is, it hasn't really showed many signs of coming. Up until he saved Bryan a couple weeks ago, Reigns' spots were met with boos and/or apathy from the majority of crowds. Rollins and even Ambrose were getting loads of crowd reaction in their spots but Reigns isn't getting all that much praise from the audiences. Turn up your volume and have a listen for proof. Anytime the guy roars it's always met with boos. It's the truth to be honest lol.


He's gotten a few "Roman Reigns" chants here and there, mostly when they were teasing the breakup, but other than that he hasn't gotten any memorable reactions at all and even the ones he did get were barely audible on live TV. The one guy out of the whole group who seems to be able to get the biggest reaction out of the crowd is Seth Rollins, it's not like he gets huge pops when he tags in or anything but when he starts flying around the crowd usually comes to life. Frankly I think he's the one they should be pushing the hardest once they all split up and go their separate ways, he's the best wrestler out of the whole group, he's got good mic skills, and he knows how to play a crowd like I already said, if I were ranking all three of them I'd go Rollins > Ambrose > Reins.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No they can't. Bryan is the best worker in North America, *and he had a long singles match with Reigns and it was AWFUL. Probably the only bad match Bryan has ever had in the WWE.* If Reigns can't have a good match with Bryan, he can't have a good match with anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> A crack meaning a reign or a title shot? Anybody can get a world title shot, hell, even Damien Sandow had one. Nobody on this roster besides Reigns is ever touching a unified title that hasn't already had it.


When was this?


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Seth deserves this fucking push fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



wonder goat said:


> When was this?


There were two Bryan/Reigns matches. The first was May 31st on Smackdown, went about 5 minuted and wasnt that good. Reigns smacked Kane, Kane retaliated and Bryan was dq'ed because the ref didnt see Reigns do the first slap. The second match was the night Bryan was stripped, September 16. I liked this match. It went way over 15 minutes. It was the best Roman has looked. The match ended when Orton and the Shield attacked Bryan. The locker room came out and helped Bryan destroy the Shield.

EDIT: I just found the second match:


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



WTF352 said:


> Seth deserves this fucking push fpalm


 No,he definitely deserves a push but not this one. The only one who deserves this kind of push is Reigns. If he makes it work or not is to be seen. The other 2 are good but i don't think the WWE sees any more than upper middle card in them for now.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Can't wait for the inevitable Bryan/Reigns Super Face/Face match where the crowd only cheers for DA GOAT as commentary does there best to damage control :bryan


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Roman Reigns is long overdue for a singles push. He is the clear stand out of the group, and we all know Vince has a hard-on for big guys and 3rd generation Superstars.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

i know guys dont like to hear it but reigns just screams main event while ambrose and rollins dont

the guy looks and feels like a star he just has "IT"

the wwe title just looks right on him


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Eh, I rather see Ambrose or Rollins get the push instead.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Will never see why the obviously superior talents in Rollins and Ambrose don't deserve it but Reigns does CUZ DA LEWK!!


But eh.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I don't vehemently hate Reigns, I just think he isn't as ready to have a match with Hunter as Ambrose/Rollins are. Hunter needs someone at least good to have good-to-great match with.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



p862011 said:


> i know guys dont like to hear it but reigns just screams main event while ambrose and rollins dont
> 
> the guy looks and feels like a star he just has "IT"
> 
> the wwe title just looks right on him


There it is again, give him the belt because of the way he looks. We don't like to hear it because it's a stupid argument. Reigns should get the world handed to him because of the way he was born and Ambrose and Rollins should get kicked in the nuts because they put in years of work to actually learn how to fucking do this while Reigns gets a free pass like Ultimate Warrior. It's ridiculous. This is 2014, the most over guy in the company couldn't even get hired 10 years ago.

Reigns has "it" like Ezekiel Jackson had "it". Is this professional wrestling or professional modeling? I didn't know it was considered entertainment to watch how somebody looks.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



p862011 said:


> i know guys dont like to hear it but reigns just screams main event while ambrose and rollins dont
> 
> the guy looks and feels like a star he just has "IT"
> 
> the wwe title just looks right on him


We live in an age where the phrase "looks like a star" has no relevance at all with the crowds and viewers anymore, and it most certainly doesn't always equate to having the "IT factor". The IT factor is undeniable charisma where the crowd is just compelled to you. We have yet to see a crowd really take to Roman Reigns outside of a select few instance where he's booked to dominate everyone like a beast, break records (like the Rumble eliminations), or he's the lesser of two evils (Royal Rumble vs Batista), but other than that the crowd doesn't really care all that much about him, at least as of yet. He's not relatable to the majority of viewers and paying audience members, due to his movie star good looks, and the crowd can't empathize with his journey because he's been positioned as the obvious choice since his debut.

The only way to get over huge with the crowd in today's era is to either be incredibly talented in some fashion, or be very unique and constantly evolving. Reigns, so far in WWE, is an extremely generic alpha male character with average ring skills, poor mic skills, and very little charisma thus far. His strengths include great execution on 4 moves and his look, which he was born with. Outside of that it's difficult for anyone to call him elite at anything.

Bottom-line, if you don't possess either elite wrestling talent and charisma or an elite unique gimmick, you're not going to be that over in current WWE. So Reigns has a lot of work to do, and hopefully WWE is well on their way to figuring that out before they feed HHH to him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



THANOS said:


> Reigns, so far in WWE, is an extremely generic alpha male character with average ring skills, poor mic skills, and very little charisma thus far.


An average worker would slap you for that. Reigns has got a long way to go to reach average. Right now he's in Warrior/Ryback/Goldberg territory.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> An average worker would slap you for that. Reigns has got a long way to go to reach average. Right now he's in Warrior/Ryback/Goldberg territory.


I don't have much of anything to say in disagreement to that statement, but I was trying to give him some credit for the fans on here who like him .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Fuck that, be honest. He sucks, there's no getting around that.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Roman Reigns wasn't born with "the look" his brother is Rousey who was in three minute warning. He was also a teammate of The Hurricane where he was known as a superhero in training commonly referred to as S.H.I.T yes he was known as feces. So its not in the genes look at his farther Sika as well. But, Roman transformed his body to have a better "look".......yet people on this board act like he was just born that way and didn't earn anything.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



p862011 said:


> i know guys dont like to hear it but reigns just screams main event while ambrose and rollins dont
> 
> the guy looks and feels like a star he just has "IT"
> 
> the wwe title just looks right on him


I agree, his look is great and as much as i'd like him to be in the main event, he's not ready. 

He's going to get exposed when he wrestles singles matches. He's needs to improve, people on here have a valid point, they're not just hating.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I just know this is going to backfire, yeah Reigns has the look, but tht is it...

Warrior had a look was shit on the ring, but people absorbed his energy and intensity and they loved it, he was oozing personality, charistma..

You can't do much with just the look, you need a personality to go with it. Which he does not have, he is incredibly green on the ring still.

I do not wish him bad, but I dont see it working, I might be wrong, he could shape up, but there are better people waiting for that push. 

The irony is that Ambrose and Rollings are ahead of him in just about every way possible.


----------



## HoundsofJustice23 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



cookiepuss said:


> Yeah, because a the crowd being into the guy is good indication of him being "the worst main eventer in history" and having "no talent". *I'm waiting for you to tell me it the crowd is cheering for him because of his "positioning"*. And I don't think you know what charisma means either. You should go google it or something. Then again, I'm not sure if your cloud of hate for the guy will allow you to find this out.
> 
> 
> 
> Again. fpalm. You should really stop using terms you don't know the meaning of. Alot of wrestlers have gotten "pushes" and were never WWE Champion. Have you forgotten when Ambrose and Rollins (as a few weeks ago) were given their moments to shine and they were being termed as the leader of The Shield? You want to know what that was? A push... You should really stop posting garbage because it really makes you come off as asinine with some of the things you say. Saying shit like Reigns is a 0 or he's going to be one of the worst main eventers in company history just makes you look like a clown. Everytime I see your posts I'm still convinced the guy killed your puppy or something LOL


If you're talking about booking, then it was actually a huge part in getting Reigns over. I've been watching a lot of Shield matches in the WWE Network lately and the crowd didn't start siding with Reigns until Survivor Series. You know? That match where he was *BOOKED* to eliminate 4 people with a spearfest. Then on the build to TLC, they had him booked the strongest in the Shield. Remember when CM Punk cut that promo where he called Ambrose the weak link and Roman the one everybody's been looking at(obviously due to the Survivor Series record)? So now he got the Survivor Series record, what's next? This motherf#cker was then *BOOKED* to beat Kane's RR record and be in the final 2 of the Royal Rumble against Batista, a guy nobody wanted to win. Not to mention, they had Piper call the other 2 out for not beating Punk and guess what happened next? Pretty boy Reigns pins Punk. To add to that, they have been booking Ambrose like a complete wussy by not letting him cut as much promos, not letting him defend the title, literally calling him the "weak link", and when he does defend the title, he either beats jobbers or wins completely dirty. Meanwhile, Rollins has had the least accomplishments in the group. I'm not saying it's completely because of booking, I'm just saying that it isn't organic because I know darn well that nobody was chanting Roman Reigns before Survivor Series or the big push.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tbp82 said:


> Roman Reigns wasn't born with "the look" his brother is Rousey who was in three minute warning. He was also a teammate of The Hurricane where he was known as a superhero in training commonly referred to as S.H.I.T yes he was known as feces. So its not in the genes look at his farther Sika as well. But, Roman transformed his body to have a better "look".......yet people on this board act like he was just born that way and didn't earn anything.


He WAS born with the look. What you're describing is muscles. He definitely trained hard to get into the shape he's in but he's a naturally wide built guy, so again that's the genetics he was born in. 

More over, fans don't care about how hard someone works out in the gym, that's not entertaining to them and it sure as hell isn't something that the majority of fans can empathize with. This isn't a body sculpting competition anymore, it's wrestling, and the fanbase has a much more refined palette than they did even 5 years ago.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



HoundsofJustice23 said:


> If you're talking about booking, then it was actually a huge part in getting Reigns over. I've been watching a lot of Shield matches in the WWE Network lately and the crowd didn't start siding with Reigns until Survivor Series. You know? That match where he was *BOOKED* to eliminate 4 people with a spearfest. Then on the build to TLC, they had him booked the strongest in the Shield. Remember when CM Punk cut that promo where he called Ambrose the weak link and Roman the one everybody's been looking at(obviously due to the Survivor Series record)? So now he got the Survivor Series record, what's next? This motherf#cker was then *BOOKED* to beat Kane's RR record and be in the final 2 of the Royal Rumble against Batista, a guy nobody wanted to win. Not to mention, they had Piper call the other 2 out for not beating Punk and guess what happened next? Pretty boy Reigns pins Punk. To add to that, they have been booking Ambrose like a complete wussy by not letting him cut as much promos, not letting him defend the title, literally calling him the "weak link", and when he does defend the title, he either beats jobbers or wins completely dirty. Meanwhile, Rollins has had the least accomplishments in the group. I'm not saying it's completely because of booking, I'm just saying that it isn't organic because I know darn well that nobody was chanting Roman Reigns before Survivor Series or the big push.


Spot on.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> I agree, his look is great and as much as i'd like him to be in the main event, he's not ready.
> 
> He's going to get exposed when he wrestles singles matches. He's needs to improve, people on here have a valid point, they're not just hating.


*If* the haters are right and he needs improvement in singles matches they've got to put him in singles matches. What do you want WWE to do with him? If they put him with Triple H the haters say he's not ready for thay level. If they put him in the IC level you'll say he shouldn't be IC Champ Cesaro or Rollins should have the spot. If you put him in the US level you'll scream Ambrose should win the feud. If you put him in the opening match you'll say he shouldn't be beating Sandow. If you put him on NXT you'll say he shouldn't be Adrian Neville. If you put him at Mcdonalds flipping burgers you'd say he should be cleaning bathrooms. Basically you don't want WWE to push a guy with great size, great look, great presance, solid in ring skills, and solid mic skills because you're worried he'll overshadow your favorites.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I don't think the crowd is going to accept Roman Reigns taking up all the spotlight with HHH while Seth and Dean get left hanging. Waiting for that special day when Roman gets booed out of a buildng.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tbp82 said:


> *If* the haters are right and he needs improvement in singles matches they've got to put him in singles matches. What do you want WWE to do with him? If they put him with Triple H the haters say he's not ready for thay level. If they put him in the IC level you'll say he shouldn't be IC Champ Cesaro or Rollins should have the spot. If you put him in the US level you'll scream Ambrose should win the feud. If you put him in the opening match you'll say he shouldn't be beating Sandow. If you put him on NXT you'll say he shouldn't be Adrian Neville. If you put him at Mcdonalds flipping burgers you'd say he should be cleaning bathrooms. Basically you don't want WWE to push a guy with great size, great look, great presance, solid in ring skills, and solid mic skills because you're worried he'll overshadow your favorites.


Jesus Christ this post is cancer fpalm

There's these things called house shows you know.

And my god the assumptions are embarrassing.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



THANOS said:


> He WAS born with the look. What you're describing is muscles. He definitely trained hard to get into the shape he's in but he's a naturally wide built guy, so again that's the genetics he was born in.
> 
> More over, fans don't care about how hard someone works out in the gym, that's not entertaining to them and it sure as hell isn't something that the majority of fans can empathize with. This isn't a body? sculpting competition anymore, it's wrestling, and the fanbase has a much more refined palette than they did even 5 years ago.


Size and muscle are part of the look. You must only talk to people on this board. People who like Reigns talk about him being a beast and jacked. If Cena wasn't jacked do you think he'd be the biggest star in the WWE? If Bryan looked like Cena he'd be the No. 1 merchandise seller and not just a Yes! chant. You know what though we don't know what the future holds and a two three years from now we'll know if Reigns was a success or not. Either way it'll be interesting to watch it unfold.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tbp82 said:


> *If* the haters are right and he needs improvement in singles matches they've got to put him in singles matches. What do you want WWE to do with him?


Easy. Have him wrestle only singles matches at every house show he's on going forward from now. Rollins and Ambrose can team on house shows because they are already elite as individuals. On television have Roman always in tag team matches for a couple more months, and IF you're going to do a singles matches with him do it on main event or superstars, so few eyes will be watching. Eventually in a couple months he will be comfortable working in front of live crowds by himself and then you can give him a match against Orton on RAW, and judge his progress there.

From interviews, Reigns seems like he wants to be the best and claims to always be soaking up information from those around him. Booking him this way will allow him to put his money where his mouth is, and then we can see how he is in two months time.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Looking forward to this. People say that Reigns is shit in the ring, but he can't be worse then Hogan was. Sounds like WWE is commenceing with Operation Reigns.


Seems like Bryan's reign will be an afterthought though. Unless he faces Cena, then who has he got since Evolution will be occupied with Shield throughout the Summer? Sheamus? Christian?

Bryan is the best choice for Champion right now...but I guess he's just keeping the title warm for Lesner or Reigns.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



sesshomaru said:


> Looking forward to this. People say that Reigns is shit in the ring, but he can't be worse then Hogan was. Sounds like WWE is commenceing with Operation Reigns.
> 
> 
> Seems like Bryan's reign will be an afterthought though. Unless he faces Cena, then who has he got since Evolution will be occupied with Shield throughout the Summer? Sheamus? Christian?


Bryan already beat Evolution on the same day. Neither of those geeks deserve another title shot.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

If Bryan looked like Cena he would have been champion a long time ago and the Yesmovement would never have happened.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tbp82 said:


> Size and muscle are part of the look. You must only talk to people on this board. People who like Reigns talk about him being a beast and jacked. If Cena wasn't jacked do you think he'd be the biggest star in the WWE?


Cena is the top guy because children have watched him steamroll over every huge star in the company since his push first began. On top of that, the entire show was built around him for nearly a decade, and WWE have used his face and likeness for all of their marketing campaigns. He's the first guy they send to mainstream events, and the first person they mention when discussing WWE to the general public. It has nothing to do with his muscles. Muscles are just something WWE themselves look for in their top stars, not the fans. If that were true Bryan wouldn't have generated even half of the ratings he's brought in since last June.



tbp82 said:


> If Bryan looked like Cena he'd be the No. 1 merchandise seller and not just a Yes! chant.


Bryan is NOT just a yes chant, he's an incredibly captivating performer to the majority of viewers and especially the paying audience. He's insanely charismatic and the most explosive wrestler on the roster. Those are the same things that drew fans to the Ultimate Warrior back in the day as well. It's only gravy that Bryan happens to be an excellent in-ring worker, a former Indy legend, and has a fun chant. The Yes chant is done in support of Bryan. Bryan is not cheered because of the chant. 



tbp82 said:


> You know what though we don't know what the future holds and a two three years from now we'll know if Reigns was a success or not. Either way it'll be interesting to watch it unfold.


It certainly will be. I'm not convinced he'll do well, but I'm happy to be proven wrong if he ups his talent level. Husky Harris became Bray Wyatt and I saw absolutely nothing in Husky Harris and love everything about Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

You guy's acting like Rollins and Ambrose are going to get thrown in the trash bin are crazy. They choose Rollins as the 1st NXT champion for a reason. They know what they have in him. I have no doubt they want him to be the next Jeff Hardy minus the drugs plus the better wrestling moves. They know what they have in Ambrose too. It may seem like a joke to all of us, but letting him hold the U.S. belt for a year does say alot. Since 2010 Miz, Bryan, Sheamus, Ziggler, and Cesaro have held the U.S. belt and all of them got pushes within the next year. 

After reading through these boards I really think the only reason people are actually down on Reigns is that they just don't want to see Rollins and Ambrose thrown away. These guy's are part of one of the best 3 or 4 stables in WWE history and are crown jewels of HHH's new developmental system. They aren't going anywhere.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



THANOS said:


> Easy. Have him wrestle only singles matches at every house show he's on going forward from now. Rollins and Ambrose can team on house shows because they are already elite as individuals. On television have Roman always in tag team matches for a couple more months, and IF you're going to do a singles matches with him do it on main event or superstars, so few eyes will be watching. Eventually in a couple months he will be comfortable working in front of live crowds by himself and then you can give him a match against Orton on RAW, and judge his progress there.
> 
> From interviews, Reigns seems like he wants to be the best and claims to always be soaking up information from those around him. Booking him this way will allow him to put his money where his mouth is, and then we can see how he is in two months time.


Isn't that exactly what WWE is doing? He got the match with Orton on a house show. The rumored match with Triple H is months away. Why all the hate for him then?


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



sesshomaru said:


> Looking forward to this. People say that Reigns is shit in the ring, but he can't be worse then Hogan was. Sounds like WWE is commenceing with Operation Reigns.
> 
> 
> Seems like Bryan's reign will be an afterthought though. Unless he faces Cena, then who has he got since Evolution will be occupied with Shield throughout the Summer? Sheamus? Christian?
> ...


Every WWE title reign in recent memory has been booked like shit. CM Punk's title reign wasn't great by any means. Cena's run with the title after WM29 was awful. Orton's reign was shit. Bryan will probably have the best reign out of anyone in the last 5 years and it still won't be that great.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tbp82 said:


> Isn't that exactly what WWE is doing? He got the match with Orton on a house show. The rumored match with Triple H is months away. Why all the hate for him then?


Pretty Much. The WM30 card wasn't even finalized until a week or two before. Alot can change before Summerslam. IMO the WWE was all ready to break the Shield up before Mania to start Reigns push but thought better of it. They did all of that hinting that the Shield would break up and nothing came of it, which knowing wrestling history was really strange. It's not often you see a group get teased for a breakup like that, only for them to stay together.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tbp82 said:


> Isn't that exactly what WWE is doing? He got the match with Orton on a house show. The rumored match with Triple H is months away. Why all the hate for him then?


It's a good start, but let's see if it continues.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



KuroNeko said:


> Jesus Christ this post is cancer fpalm
> 
> There's these things called house shows you know.
> 
> And my god the assumptions are embarrassing.


I'm not embarassed at all about those assumptions. Here's a guy with Size, look, charisma, presence, solid in the ring, solid on the mic, great in his public appearances for the company, rumuored to be well liked backstage, close friends with his teammates, praises his teammates, sells his opponents moves to help the other guy look good......Yet he still gets hated on. Obviously, with the majority if the people posting here they want him at the bottom.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I believe in Reigns. He's the future


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tbp82 said:


> I'm not embarassed at all about those assumptions. Here's a guy with Size, look, charisma, presence, solid in the ring, solid on the mic, great in his public appearances for the company, rumuored to be well liked backstage, close friends with his teammates, praises his teammates, sells his opponents moves to help the other guy look good......Yet he still gets hated on. Obviously, with the majority if the people posting here they want him at the bottom.


How in any way shape or form is he solid in the ring and on the mic? :floyd1

The Miz is better than him FFS.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tbp82 said:


> I'm not embarassed at all about those assumptions. Here's a guy with *Size, look*, charisma, presence, solid in the ring, solid on the mic, *great in his public appearances for the company, rumuored to be well liked backstage*, close friends with his teammates, praises his teammates, sells his opponents moves to help the other guy look good......Yet he still gets hated on. Obviously, with the majority if the people posting here they want him at the bottom.


Some of those are true, some are quite a bit exaggerated (solid in the ring/solid on the mic = let's be real here ), but the bolded section is the reason he's getting pushed. Those are what WWE brass mainly looks for in a wrestler they want representing the company, and they will push said wrestler to the end of Earth and back until he draws money for them as well. *It worked with Cena because he already had a huge fanbase and is extremely charismatic, but Reigns has yet to show either and is rumored to already be getting this type of push.*

THIS is why people are predicting that his push will bomb.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



KuroNeko said:


> How in any way shape or form is he solid in the ring and on the mic? :floyd1
> 
> The Miz is better than him FFS.


Roman is solid in the ring because he works a slow deliberate pace, nails his big three moves nicely that gets the crowd to pop, has great facial impressions during the match that help to sell himself and his opponent, also does a great job selling his opponents moves. Reigns is solid on the mic because he has a cocky swagger that comes across like a bigtime star. The recent promo on main event was a good example of it. It came through in the royal rumble promo as well. Also, when he says things like "I'll break you in half" or "I'll se to it" it comes across as believeable.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

i like reigns on the mic personally not everyone has to be chris jericho on the mic to be good

reigns mic skills work for his specific character of a soft spoken destroyer


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tbp82 said:


> *If* the haters are right and he needs improvement in singles matches they've got to put him in singles matches. What do you want WWE to do with him? If they put him with Triple H the haters say he's not ready for thay level. If they put him in the IC level you'll say he shouldn't be IC Champ Cesaro or Rollins should have the spot. If you put him in the US level you'll scream Ambrose should win the feud. If you put him in the opening match you'll say he shouldn't be beating Sandow. If you put him on NXT you'll say he shouldn't be Adrian Neville. If you put him at Mcdonalds flipping burgers you'd say he should be cleaning bathrooms. Basically you don't want WWE to push a guy with great size, great look, great presance, solid in ring skills, and solid mic skills because you're worried he'll overshadow your favorites.





tbp82 said:


> Size and muscle are part of the look. You must only talk to people on this board. People who like Reigns talk about him being a beast and jacked. If Cena wasn't jacked do you think he'd be the biggest star in the WWE? If Bryan looked like Cena he'd be the No. 1 merchandise seller and not just a Yes! chant. You know what though we don't know what the future holds and a two three years from now we'll know if Reigns was a success or not. Either way it'll be interesting to watch it unfold.



This guy single-handedly :buried every insecure mark in this thread. :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Superhippy said:


> You guy's acting like Rollins and Ambrose are going to get thrown in the trash bin are crazy. They choose Rollins as the 1st NXT champion for a reason. They know what they have in him. I have no doubt they want him to be the next Jeff Hardy minus the drugs plus the better wrestling moves. They know what they have in Ambrose too. It may seem like a joke to all of us, but letting him hold the U.S. belt for a year does say alot. Since 2010 Miz, Bryan, Sheamus, Ziggler, and Cesaro have held the U.S. belt and all of them got pushes within the next year.
> 
> After reading through these boards I really think the only reason people are actually down on Reigns is that they just don't want to see Rollins and Ambrose thrown away. These guy's are part of one of the best 3 or 4 stables in WWE history and are crown jewels of HHH's new developmental system. They aren't going anywhere.


Of course they're going to get thrown in the trash. There's one world title now. You aren't gonna be seeing ANYBODY new other than Reigns going near that thing. You're not gonna convince anybody with bad excuses like the NXT and US titles, either.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



THANOS said:


> Easy. Have him wrestle only singles matches at every house show he's on going forward from now. Rollins and Ambrose can team on house shows because they are already elite as individuals. On television have Roman always in tag team matches for a couple more months, and IF you're going to do a singles matches with him do it on main event or superstars, so few eyes will be watching. Eventually in a couple months he will be comfortable working in front of live crowds by himself and then you can give him a match against Orton on RAW, and judge his progress there.
> 
> From interviews, Reigns seems like he wants to be the best and claims to always be soaking up information from those around him. Booking him this way will allow him to put his money where his mouth is, and then we can see how he is in two months time.


Yeah but that would make sense. So expect the opposite to happen.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Of course they're going to get thrown in the trash. There's one world title now. You aren't gonna be seeing ANYBODY new other than Reigns going near that thing. You're not gonna convince anybody with bad excuses like the NXT and US titles, either.


Not everyone can be a main event star, get over it. Some are meant to be midcard, Ambrose seems like one of those guys.


----------



## HoundsofJustice23 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tbp82 said:


> Roman is solid in the ring because he works a slow deliberate pace


So slow that it's boring to a lot of people. It's almost like he purposely let's himself get beat until the end where he does his 
little comeback.:cena5


> , nails his big *three moves* nicely that gets the crowd to pop


There is a reason I bolded 3 moves(Don't get pissed, it's a joke). 



> , has great facial impressions during the match that help to sell himself and his opponent, also does a great job selling his opponents moves.


He's average in those aspects. I've seen a lot that are better including the 2 guys he's in a stable with. Not to mention, those 2 other guys have better psychology, more technicality, and better storytelling.



> Reigns is solid on the mic because he has a cocky swagger that comes across like a bigtime star. The recent promo on main event was a good example of it. It came through in the royal rumble promo as well.


"What's my name?" 
*cheap pop* 
"My name is Roman Reigns and I'm the one who speared you on Monday Night"
:lel
If you like that promo, more power to you. To me, that promo was terribly laughable. He should stick to being an @sskicker enforcer or whatever.



> Also, when he says things like "I'll break you in half" or "I'll se to it" it comes across as believeable.


I like it when he does that as it makes him sound like a ba. But... If someone's cutting one liner promos all the time, then he shouldn't even be bothered to be judged on the mic department, let alone be labeled as solid. BTW Dean and Seth are superior in that area and it's not even close.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I actually like Reigns but his marks a bit delusional. The guys is not good on the mic or in the ring. I don't think he's terrible but any objective person would tell you he's not good either. I'm honestly leaning towards less than mediocre for both departments. That said, I think he's improving and I don't see him as a Ryback. I think he'll pan out fine if they keep the Shield intact for at least another six months to a year. He's making strides but he's not ready yet. I do think he has a presence and charisma that will lend to him succeeding but he really needs to improve before we talk about a match with an all-time legend in HHH.


----------



## HoundsofJustice23 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tbp82 said:


> *If* the haters are right and he needs improvement in singles matches they've got to put him in singles matches.


House shows



> What do you want WWE to do with him? If they put him with Triple H the haters say he's not ready for thay level.


He's ready. Just not as deserving to be the 1st one to do so in the Shield.



> If they put him in the IC level you'll say he shouldn't be IC Champ Cesaro or Rollins should have the spot.
> If you put him in the US level you'll scream Ambrose should win the feud.


They could have him switching in and out the main event.



> If you put him in the opening match you'll say he shouldn't be beating Sandow.


Neither of those guys deserve to be in that spot.



> If you put him on NXT you'll say he shouldn't be Adrian Neville.


I wouldn't mind any young talent getting the NXT title.



> If you put him at Mcdonalds flipping burgers you'd say he should be cleaning bathrooms.


It depends on how good an employee he is.



> Basically you don't want WWE to push a guy with great size, great look, great presance, solid in ring skills, and solid mic skills


Great look?:yes 
Great presence?:yes 
Solid in ring?unk2 average at best. 
Solid mic skills?:………… I'm not even gonna judge him because all he can do is cut one-liners.



> because you're worried he'll overshadow your favorites.


Overshadow as in booking wise then yes. I don't know if he'll entertain me more than some of the guys I root for. Either way, what a strawman argument. That's an idiotic assumption a child would state tbh.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Uerfer said:


> *Not everyone can be a main event star, get over it.* Some are meant to be midcard, Ambrose seems like one of those guys.


^THIS it is the sad part of the business but marks got to just deal with it not everyone is gonna realize their dream of a maineventer or a wrestlemania main event for god sakes christian has been a mid carder for 15 years

rollins and ambrose are just not main event material especially ambrose


----------



## HoundsofJustice23 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Uerfer said:


> This guy single-handedly :buried every insecure mark in this thread. :clap :clap :clap


:jordan5 Keep dreaming


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



#Mark said:


> I actually like Reigns but his marks a bit delusional. The guys is not good on the mic or in the ring. I don't think he's terrible but any objective person would tell you he's not good either. I'm honestly leaning towards less than mediocre for both departments. That said, I think he's improving and I don't see him as a Ryback. I think he'll pan out fine if they keep the Shield intact for at least another six months to a year. He's making strides but he's not ready yet. I do think he has a presence and charisma that will lend to him succeeding but he really needs to improve before we talk about a match with an all-time legend in HHH.


Spot on as usual. I feel the exact same way. There's something about Reigns that I like, and I think the 3 or 4 moves he does are all exciting and awesome; but, he truly does need to improve tremendously before swimming with the great white sharks in singles action. Let him swim with the guppies first and work his way up slowly. First things first though, he needs to do at least 2 months of singles matches on house shows before working on his own on TV. First impressions are everything in this business, and if fans think he sucks in the ring and on the mic when he's a singles star initially, they'll tear his head off when/if he goes over more talented performers (which he will). The key with Reigns is off screen practice, and lots of it.


----------



## HoundsofJustice23 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



p862011 said:


> ^THIS it is the sad part of the business but marks got to just deal with it not everyone is gonna realize their dream of a maineventer or a wrestlemania main event for god sakes christian has been a mid carder for 15 years
> 
> rollins and ambrose are just not main event material especially ambrose


:sadbron But y nowt Ambwose??? Jk
It's never bad to root for your fave or who you think are entertaining enough in certain aspects.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



HoundsofJustice23 said:


> :sadbron But y nowt Ambwose??? Jk
> It's never bad to root for your fave or who you think are entertaining enough in certain aspects.


lol i like him but he really needs to break from the shield more than reigns because he isn't able to show his true self under the gimmick

as of right now he will be just another guy


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Looks like Bryan is gonna have a Benoit/Punk type title reign, with HHH main-eventing the PPV's and overshadowing him.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



HoundsofJustice23 said:


> If you're talking about booking, then it was actually a huge part in getting Reigns over. I've been watching a lot of Shield matches in the WWE Network lately and the crowd didn't start siding with Reigns until Survivor Series. You know? That match where he was *BOOKED* to eliminate 4 people with a spearfest. Then on the build to TLC, they had him booked the strongest in the Shield. Remember when CM Punk cut that promo where he called Ambrose the weak link and Roman the one everybody's been looking at(obviously due to the Survivor Series record)? So now he got the Survivor Series record, what's next? This motherf#cker was then *BOOKED* to beat Kane's RR record and be in the final 2 of the Royal Rumble against Batista, a guy nobody wanted to win. Not to mention, they had Piper call the other 2 out for not beating Punk and guess what happened next? Pretty boy Reigns pins Punk. To add to that, they have been booking Ambrose like a complete wussy by not letting him cut as much promos, not letting him defend the title, literally calling him the "weak link", and when he does defend the title, he either beats jobbers or wins completely dirty. Meanwhile, Rollins has had the least accomplishments in the group. I'm not saying it's completely because of booking, I'm just saying that it isn't organic because I know darn well that nobody was chanting Roman Reigns before Survivor Series or the big push.


:clap his booking is 100% the reason why he is so over. I've always said that the WWE has booked him perfectly because he lacks a lot.
Haven't even read most of this thread but like any Reigns thread I'm sure people posters detailed reasons why the other 2 guys are ready or what weaknesses he has only to get called a hater or Indy mark. Those seem to get tossed at anyone who isn't 100% behind Reigns.

Fan of all 3 or the Shield as a unit and I think it sucks that Seth and Dean who have been carrying the load could be left in midcard hell.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

So unsurprisingly Rollins and Ambrose are gonna be left behind due to WWE's fasnication with Reigns....sigh.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



p862011 said:


> ^THIS it is the sad part of the business but marks got to just deal with it not everyone is gonna realize their dream of a maineventer or a wrestlemania main event for god sakes christian has been a mid carder for 15 years
> 
> rollins and ambrose are just not main event material especially ambrose


Explain how Rollins and Ambrose are not main event material when they're superior in every single way than Reigns.

inb4 DA LOOK.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



KuroNeko said:


> Explain how Rollins and Ambrose are not main event material when they're superior in every single way than Reigns.
> 
> inb4 DA LOOK.


If it's not the look it's The Aura 8*D


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



SoupBro said:


> If it's not the look it's The Aura 8*D


Yeah, the only reason why Reigns is superior is LOOK/AURA/*HOT BODY*. :ex:

fpalm

Seriously people if someone having a nice body is the only thing that interests you in wrestling, better go watch some porn.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



SoupBro said:


> :clap his booking is 100% the reason why he is so over. I've always said that the WWE has booked him perfectly because he lacks a lot.
> Haven't even read most of this thread but like any Reigns thread *I'm sure people posters detailed reasons why the other 2 guys are ready or what weaknesses he has only to get called a hater or Indy mark. Those seem to get tossed at anyone who isn't 100% behind Reigns.*
> 
> Fan of all 3 or the Shield as a unit and I think it sucks that Seth and Dean who have been carrying the load could be left in midcard hell.


Yep. It's funny you mention that because no one has even tried to respond to my post earlier in this thread, posted below. I wonder why .



THANOS said:


> We live in an age where the phrase "looks like a star" has no relevance at all with the crowds and viewers anymore, and it most certainly doesn't always equate to having the "IT factor". The IT factor is undeniable charisma where the crowd is just compelled to you. We have yet to see a crowd really take to Roman Reigns outside of a select few instance where he's booked to dominate everyone like a beast, break records (like the Rumble eliminations), or he's the lesser of two evils (Royal Rumble vs Batista), but other than that the crowd doesn't really care all that much about him, at least as of yet. He's not relatable to the majority of viewers and paying audience members, due to his movie star good looks, and the crowd can't empathize with his journey because he's been positioned as the obvious choice since his debut.
> 
> The only way to get over huge with the crowd in today's era is to either be incredibly talented in some fashion, or be very unique and constantly evolving. Reigns, so far in WWE, is an extremely generic alpha male character with average ring skills, poor mic skills, and very little charisma thus far. His strengths include great execution on 4 moves and his look, which he was born with. Outside of that it's difficult for anyone to call him elite at anything.
> 
> Bottom-line, if you don't possess either elite wrestling talent and charisma or an elite unique gimmick, you're not going to be that over in current WWE. So Reigns has a lot of work to do, and hopefully WWE is well on their way to figuring that out before they feed HHH to him.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



KuroNeko said:


> Explain how Rollins and Ambrose are not main event material when they're superior in every single way than Reigns.
> 
> inb4 DA LOOK.


yeah and i am sure wcw should of gave chris jericho the mega push over goldberg because he has dat workrate lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



p862011 said:


> yeah and i am sure wcw should of gave chris jericho the mega push over goldberg because he has dat workrate lol


It's 2014, in the last few years the 2 guys who were the most over on the roster through organic means could probably be compared to Jericho rather than Goldberg. Maybe if WCW pushed the very talented guy they'd be around today. If Reigns is Goldberg, I'm sure Dean and Seth would have no issue being Jericho who turned out to be a bigger star and more successful.


Oh and that's just the way it is Thanos. Some Reigns marks take it so personally that you criticize him. Most of them can't be unbiased or objective at all too. His singles matches have been bad but no way would any of them call it that. Mind boggling how people say he is very good in the ring or on the mic, if he's good then what does that make Rollins or Dean lol.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



p862011 said:


> yeah and i am sure wcw should of gave chris jericho the mega push over goldberg because he has dat workrate lol


Yeah, and that the problem with the way wrestling works.

Goldberg is bigger, has better body type. Good for business.

Jericho is great in the ring and one of the most entertaining on the mic. Bad/average for business.

Let's put the spotlight on the big, less skilled guy because that equals :vince$


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



SoupBro said:


> It's 2014, in the last few years the 2 guys who were the most over on the roster through organic means could probably be compared to Jericho rather than Goldberg. Maybe if WCW pushed the very talented guy they'd be around today. If Reigns is Goldberg, I'm sure Dean and Seth would have no issue being *Jericho who turned out to be a bigger star and more successful*.


^^^

Kevin Nash said that certain vanilla midgets would never be world champions. To the shock of no one I'm sure, that actually happened.

Guy like Goldberg had the look, had presence but comparing his career with everything that Jericho accomplished? As *SoupBro* said, maybe if WCW pushed talented guys of just guys with certain size, they could have fared much better. WCW's cruiserweight division wasn't just the best in WCW but superior product to anything WWF had (in-ring).

Size may get you noticed, but unless you're very entertaining/charismatic or have great in-ring skill, you won't get much ahead in the game - even the casuals are starting to appreaciate actual wrestling skill instead of just "badass aura look".


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

i actually like seth and ambrose and i think seth is the most talented guy in the shield been a tyler black fan for years but i am not blind to the fact on how wwe works and dont give me it is 2014 bullshit did sheamus and big e not get good strong pushes or even the 6'4 del rio


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



p862011 said:


> i actually like seth and ambrose and i think seth is the most talented guy in the shield been a tyler black fan for years but i am not blind to the fact on how wwe works and dont give me it is 2014 bullshit did sheamus and big e not get good strong pushes or even the 6'4 del rio


I'm sorry but I can't understand shit you're saying.

Did you just say Del Rio and Sheamus didn't get strong pushes?!

Edit: Alright I get it. And you pretty much proved our points as to why Reigns shouldn't be rushed.
Sheamus is a Uppercarder who has been completely directionless since his return and the person he beat 2 years ago in 18 seconds is bigger than he'll ever be.
Big E is irrelevant right now.
Del Rio is the most overpushed star of this era and he's barely over.

That's exactly why they shouldn't push him this early. He'll fail and end up like those listed.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



p862011 said:


> i actually like seth and ambrose and i think seth is the most talented guy in the shield been a tyler black fan for years but i am not blind to the fact on how wwe works and dont give me it is 2014 bullshit did sheamus and big e not get good strong pushes or even the 6'4 del rio


I'm not saying that suddenly big guys will become irrelevant and someone like Seth Rollins (who is amazing in the ring) will be pushed to the top. What I'm trying to get across is that *while WWE will keep seeing powerhouses as "the face of the company", a lot of people are starting to care more about actual ability. That doesn't mean that suddenly WWE is going to push smaller, experienced guys. But the crowd certainly appreciates them much more than the same generic powerhouse guys that always have been on the top.*

As such even if Reigns has the look, unless he has some substance (charisma/mic work/in-ring skill) people will get bored of him and it won't take long to turn on him.

There are only so much fucking spears a person can see before he goes :gun:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Deptford said:


> TBF Dean and Seth would be a much better choice to push. Just saying..


Of course but sometimes this is how the way things turn out.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*



KuroNeko said:


> Looks like Ambrose and Rollins will be thrown in the garbage as expected.


Aren't Rollins and Ambrose supposed to be forming as a Heel Tag Team once Reigns goes his own way as a Singles Star?


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> Aren't Rollins and Ambrose supposed to be forming as a Heel Tag Team once Reigns goes his own way as a Singles Star?


Most likely, which is really stupid because Rollins has written babyface all over his moveset and they're going to push him back as heel.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*



Londrick said:


> Even if he flops he'll get the Sheamus/Orton/ADR treatment where they keep pushing him hoping he gets over.


I have thought the same. I really hope Ambrose and Seth will not be pushed to deep midcard. They are superior talent of the Shield, not Roman. But I gess, CM Punk was right, you cannot break the glass ceiling as hard as you try. Romans is pumped, good looking man with bad in ring talent, and ??? mic skills(probably non-existant). I hope he gets over and can talk, because if he cannot, he will be bigger flop than ADR.


----------



## AmericanGangster (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Love that everyone has shat all over Reigns before he's even been given a chance to prove himself alone. Gotta love the IWC..I honestly think you guys just turn on anything that becomes remotely popular. Oh well continue to wish for a dean ambrose or or damien sandow push *sigh*

CENA NEEDS TO BE REPLACED LIKE YOU'VE BEEN SAYING FOR 10 YEARS GIVE THE GUY A FUCKING CHANCE


----------



## AmericanGangster (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Super Cena can't live forever. Someone needs to replace the super hero. If not Reigns, then someone tell me WHO?


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> Aren't Rollins and Ambrose supposed to be forming as a Heel Tag Team once Reigns goes his own way as a Singles Star?





Nicole Queen said:


> Most likely, which is really stupid because Rollins has written babyface all over his moveset and they're going to push him back as heel.


That could work out quite well. I mean, a team of Ambrose as a heel and Rollins as a face would be an interesting dynamic. Like, Ambrose could keep getting them embroiled in shit that Rollins wants no part of, but because they're buddies he still hangs around him. Make them drift apart slowly rather than have them going out with a bang. A face and heel combination (a bit like Angle/Benoit in 2002) would be an interesting step forward as it might force Roman Reigns to choose between the pair. If Roman Reigns' push goes well, this could be a chance to bring the others up.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Triple H vs. Roman Reigns rumored for SummerSlam*



the modern myth said:


> That could work out quite well. I mean, a team of Ambrose as a heel and Rollins as a face would be an interesting dynamic. Like, Ambrose could keep getting them embroiled in shit that Rollins wants no part of, but because they're buddies he still hangs around him. Make them drift apart slowly rather than have them going out with a bang. A face and heel combination (a bit like Angle/Benoit in 2002) would be an interesting step forward as it might force Roman Reigns to choose between the pair. If Roman Reigns' push goes well, this could be a chance to bring the others up.


Interesting idea, but given that WWE seemingly can't book anyone without making him 100% heel or face, doesn't give me much hope they can pull off something like this in tag team.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

fuck roman reigns.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Burzo said:


> It should end at Summerslam with HHH.
> 
> Is it even possible to stretch it out til November?!


I'd be interested to see how they build HHH/Reigns because Trips will own him on the mic and given that they book Reigns as only powerhouse and aside from that has nothing going on for him... 

Should be amazing train wreck, especially if they stretch it out so long :


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

The interesting part of the people who complain that Roman gets a push over the "more deserving" other two members of The Shield is that Roman is just the beginning. If Roman doesn't get pushed ahead of them then there's plenty of other wrestlers with better size and look down in NXT that will. Hypothetically, let's say the haters here get their wish and Roman Reigns just doesn't pan out. He ends up jobbing on main event by the time Mania 31 rolls around. Well guess what? Slate Randall will be waiting, "Big Cass" Colin Cassidy will be waiting, Tye Dillenger will be waiting, Jason Jordan will be waiting, Mojo Rawley will be waiting. Isn't it kinda ironic that they'll never gonna get to stop being haters with or without Roman Reigns.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tbp82 said:


> The interesting part of the people who complain that Roman gets a push over the "more deserving" other two members of The Shield is that Roman is just the beginning. If Roman doesn't get pushed ahead of them then there's plenty of other wrestlers with better size and look down in NXT that will. Hypothetically, let's say the haters here get their wish and Roman Reigns just doesn't pan out. He ends up jobbing on main event by the time Mania 31 rolls around. Well guess what? Slate Randall will be waiting, "Big Cass" Colin Cassidy will be waiting, Tye Dillenger will be waiting, Jason Jordan will be waiting, Mojo Rawley will be waiting. Isn't it kinda ironic that they'll never gonna get to stop being haters with or without Roman Reigns.


If those people are talented, have good mic skills and charisma, the problem won't be so big.

But not only Reigns has "the look", he is part of famed wrestling family and cousin of The Rock, which also plays big part in that people don't want to see certain wrestler pushed only because of his family.

Also, another part of the problem is that Reigns is part of stable and as such there are more talented people than him there and him being pushed ahead of them is just the way WWE works - size/look over ability.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

you guys act like he is the great khali reigns always performs well and has improved leaps and bounds since his nxt days

but why would you want a young talented performer with tons of potential to fail just because your favorites are'nt getting his push it seems extremely petty


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



p862011 said:


> you guys act like he is the great khali reigns always performs well and has improved leaps and bounds since his nxt days
> 
> but why would you want a young talented performer with tons of potential to fail just because your favorites are'nt getting his push it seems extremely petty


Well, tons of potential doesn't mean anything if they put him at this stage in the ME. In the mid-card is OK, help him build some singles credibility but if he goes over Triple H? Seems a bit too soon for me because he is still a part of the Shield; if right now he has been in singles competition I wouldn't have had such problem with him but injecting tag team player into such big one-on-one seems too rushed for me.

And no, I would prefer someone who is total package to be pushed, whether or not he is my favorite. Reigns for me doesn't have all the tools yet.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

LOL at comparing Reigns to Ultimate Warrior and Goldberg as if those are bad things. For one thing, he's nothing like Warrior (I wouldn't mind if he was though), no one has the energy Warrior has. Two, Warrior had 2 5 star matches (more than Daniel Bryan and Ambrose and Rollins etc. have in WWE) and Goldberg was a huge star and legend and better than 99% of wrestlers ever. 

Reigns will be fine if they book him correctly, like a beast. 

Why shouldn't Ambrose and Rollins be pushed?

Ambrose:
Decent mic skills
Not believable/looks like a drunk/druggy
decent ring skills
horrible finisher
no presence
mid card charisma

Rollins:
bad voice (with decent mic skills so....it's still decent, but he's incapable of cutting a GOOD promo)
looks like a geek
again, not believable
has no charisma
has no presence

Both should be upper mid carders with Rollins going further (MAYBE a thank you world title) due to his great in ring skills.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Dark_Raiden said:


> Ambrose:
> Decent mic skills
> Not believable/looks like a drunk/druggy
> decent ring skills
> ...


Ambrose's finisher can always be changed, and for what he and Rollins are not believable? Being a top heel for example (which I see Ambrose as) doesn't mean he has to be built like Reigns. Wrestling has all types of sizes and looks and they can all work if given the chance.

And is Reigns capable of cutting good promo? Seth is much better than him IMO.

Also, "a thank you world title"? A lot of wrestlers have great skills and don't get world titles for them, because sadly wrestling is about looks and marketability, not actual skill.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

he'll be turned on by the end of the year by fans


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Nicole Queen said:


> Well, tons of potential doesn't mean anything if they put him at this stage in the ME. In the mid-card is OK, help him build some singles credibility but if he goes over Triple H? Seems a bit too soon for me because he is still a part of the Shield; if right now he has been in singles competition I wouldn't have had such problem with him but injecting tag team player into such big one-on-one seems too rushed for me.
> 
> And no, I would prefer someone who is total package to be pushed, whether or not he is my favorite. Reigns for me doesn't have all the tools yet.


You'd prefer someone with the "total package"? Who do you think has the total package? Size, looks, presence, in ring skills, mic skills, and ability to go out and represent the company?


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tbp82 said:


> You'd prefer someone with the "total package"? Who do you think has the total package? Size, looks, presence, in ring skills, mic skills, and ability to go out and represent the company?


That's the problem - there isn't anyone with it, at least in WWE. Someone like Cena, who actually represents the company is the closest we can get, but to say someone like Reigns has everything needed at this point is just too soon. If he turns into such guy, that'll be great for him but right now this is just bullshit. 

OK, he has potential but until he fully realizes it, don't write him as the second coming of Cena, in terms of media presence, martketability, let alone in-ring skills and mic work.

If they actually put some effort into rounding up their wrestlers to become the best they can be in all areas, everything would be much better.

Alas, such wrestling Utopia doesn't exist unk2


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Dark_Raiden said:


> LOL at comparing Reigns to Ultimate Warrior and Goldberg as if those are bad things. For one thing, he's nothing like Warrior (I wouldn't mind if he was though), no one has the energy Warrior has. Two, Warrior had 2 5 star matches (more than Daniel Bryan and Ambrose and Rollins etc. have in WWE) and Goldberg was a huge star and legend and better than 99% of wrestlers ever.
> 
> Reigns will be fine if they book him correctly, like a beast.
> 
> ...



Terribly stupid post.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I don't mind Roman Reigns that much. However, Triple H needs to fuck off. Seriously, I thought Wrestlemania would be it for him and then he would be faded out. Reading that now he will be around regularly until August is a total downer!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Dark_Raiden said:


> LOL at comparing Reigns to Ultimate Warrior and Goldberg as if those are bad things. For one thing, he's nothing like Warrior (I wouldn't mind if he was though), no one has the energy Warrior has. Two, Warrior had 2 5 star matches (more than Daniel Bryan and Ambrose and Rollins etc. have in WWE) and Goldberg was a huge star and legend and better than 99% of wrestlers ever.
> 
> Reigns will be fine if they book him correctly, like a beast.
> 
> ...


Fucking lol. Unreal.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Dark_Raiden said:


> LOL at comparing Reigns to Ultimate Warrior and Goldberg as if those are bad things. For one thing, he's nothing like Warrior (I wouldn't mind if he was though), no one has the energy Warrior has. Two, Warrior had 2 5 star matches (more than Daniel Bryan and Ambrose and Rollins etc. have in WWE) and Goldberg was a huge star and legend and better than 99% of wrestlers ever.
> 
> Reigns will be fine if they book him correctly, like a beast.
> 
> ...


Geeks dont have their hair dyed two different colors and do crossfit...
I agree with the bold comments but reigns has a longer list

jobber charisma
limit move set
gasses out fast
his promo skills need major improvement
still is green
has the look of a star and the talent that wont be of a superstar


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



truelove said:


> Geeks dont have their hair dyed two different colors and do crossfit...
> I agree with the bold comments but reigns has a longer list
> 
> jobber charisma
> ...


GOLDEN POST (Y)


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

From what I've seen, Rollins is more likely to be the flop in the group.

Cons:
You say Roman's voice is bad? Rollins sounds like a teenage boy with a lisp
His mic skills...always sounds forced, the longer he talks the more apparant it becomes
Worst look out of the 3

Pros- is good in the ring

EDIT: oops you were talking about rollins, not reigns my bad... OK makes sense then ol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



evilshade said:


> From what I've seen, Rollins is more likely to be the flop in the group.
> 
> Cons:
> You say Roman's voice is bad? Rollins sounds like a teenage boy with a lisp
> ...


did bryan or punk have the look? I think not but fans now have a different hunger they seek its not about the look anymore its about talent and putting on great matches that makes the money you spend seeing them worth it
Which is what Rollins has done and will probably be the only one outa the shield to do post shield era in the WWE....Reigns will flop the hardest, just not as bad as ryback


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Reigns will get exposed as soon as they give him his big push and the cream will eventually rise to the top, aka Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



jimboystar24 said:


> I don't mind Roman Reigns that much. However, Triple H needs to fuck off. Seriously, I thought Wrestlemania would be it for him and then he would be faded out. Reading that now he will be around regularly until August is a total downer!


He just put over Bryan clean at Mania, let him go over Orton and Batista and took a sledgehammer shot to the face.

If you're a Reigns fan, you should be glad HHH's using one of his limited appearances on him. That's a fucking stamp of confidence if there ever was one.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Reigns is the third best member of The Shield. That will become glaringly obvious when they split. He is going to have to improve a great deal between now and SummerSlam to have a good main event style match with HHH. They need to book him like Warrior or Goldberg to cover up his flaws if they want him to have success early in his singles run.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Dark_Raiden said:


> Ambrose:
> Decent mic skills
> Not believable/looks like a drunk/druggy
> decent ring skills
> ...


Spot on description about Ambrose. :clap :clap :agree:

This guy belongs in the mid card, not any higher than that. I have no idea what people see in him, he lacks charisma, no believable look, presence or personality and a bad singles worker in the ring. What's more perplexing is the fact that folks here actually want to see him as the top heel. fpalm WWE is not some Indy fed, overrated hacks like Ambrose shouldn't be anywhere near top heel spot. period.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

People wanting Rollins vs Triple H :ti :ti :ti
What a stupid fucking idea.

People may think that he's the worst out of the 3, but WWE's going with the obvious, logical idea. Roman Reigns, the most over guy in The Shield, who's been booked like a fucking monster, and looks like one, to face Triple H at Summerslam.

Ambrose? He's the best talker, probably the best worker, but a match with Triple H is a shitty idea. The guy is a midcard face and an uppercard heel. He's not fit for the role, as he is the least over guy in The Shield.

Rollins? :jordan5 Again, stupid. He's no different from a guy like Kofi Kingston. People are sure to compare him to CM Punk, but he's a poor man's CM Punk. More athletic, better with high spots, but that's hit. He has a midcard presence and his mic skills are shit. Take away his dives, which almost EVERY MIDCARDER DOES, and what does he have?

And besides, did people REALLY expect all 3 of them to be big stars in the future? As if ALL 3 would be main eventers? Think about it: Marty Janetty was never gonna be at Shawn Michael's level. Matt Hardy will NEVER be at the same level as his brother, Jeff. No company would push D-Von Dudley over Bubba Ray. And Christian for damn sure will always be miles and miles behind on being at the same level as Edge. Welcome to Pro fucking Wrestling guys. This has been happening FOREVER.

This is probably the simple plan that's going to happen: Reigns at the top, Ambrose in the middle heading up, and Rollins at the bottom heading down. Anyone with a brain can see that. This is how it should be.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

They just gave the IWC's boy the biggest push/rub since Cena or Brock and yall are going to still bitch about who they want to push next?

Wait, here's an idea: maybe they should push Zayne, Rollins and Neville to the main event instead. That way they will have nobody in the main event that resembles the traditional, prototypical wrestler that, gee I don't know, WWE used for 30 years to become the biggest company in the industry.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Big Ending said:


> This is probably the simple plan that's going to happen: Reigns at the top, Ambrose in the middle heading up, and Rollins at the bottom heading down. Anyone with a brain can see that. This is how it should be.


And everyone here says Reigns haters are ridiculous for wanting any guy to not get pushed. "Rollins at the bottom heading down"? What is this even supposed to mean? If you're at the bottom down where you can go? :rock5


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Comparing Rollins to Kofi :lmao

The shit these people come up with to make the inferior talent seem better than their surperiors.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



> Ambrose? He's the best talker, *probably the best worker,* but a match with Triple H is a shitty idea. The guy is a midcard face and an uppercard heel. He's not fit for the role, as he is the least over guy in The Shield.


fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



KuroNeko said:


> Comparing Rollins to Kofi :lmao
> 
> The shit these people come up with to make the inferior talent seem better than their surperiors.


Shit on the mic. Good in the ring since their comeback is mostly high spots and springboards, midcard presence, no real charisma.

Tell me how they're different besides their finishers. Please alert me how.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

The Shield are worth a lot more together than apart.

At this point in time I just couldn't care less about Reigns. Why should I? Who is he? Just because you start putting him in singles matches against main-eventers doesn't suddenly make him more interesting.

The booking is so transparent and forced that instead of looking forward to Summerslam and Survivor Series, I'm just waiting for it all to pass.

Ever since The Shield started (and this is a problem with most factions), is that everyone has talked more about what will happen when they break up than what they might do together. It undermines their purpose as a unit.

The success of Triple H v Reigns will come down more to character development on Reigns' part than ring skills.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Big Ending said:


> Shit on the mic. Good in the ring since their comeback is mostly high spots and springboards, midcard presence, no real charisma.
> 
> Tell me how they're different besides their finishers. How about actually having an argument.


Rollins is better on the mic. He's actually passable. 
Rollins is a better wrestler than Kofi. His matches with Bryan and Cena show that. Saying it's all nothing but high spots is dumb since you can take any wrestlers matches and reduce them to nothing. I could say Big E's matches is nothing but clotheslines and Bryan's matches nothing but kicks or Cesaro's matches nothing but uppercuts and a swing. All Raw matches follow the same formula.

No matter what, it doesn't change the fact that Rollins and Ambrose are better than Reigns in every way and pushing him this hard this early will backfire tremendously because the fans will see through the bullshit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Heel said:


> Reigns will get exposed as soon as they give him his big push and the cream will eventually rise to the top, aka Ambrose and Rollins.


Do you REALLY believe that? Before, the cream had 2 world titles to chase, now they have 1. That thing isn't gonna be handed out like candy, it's only going to go to their pet projects, and they only have ONE pet project. World champions under one title are extremely rare.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

The Shield as an entity is stronger than any of it's three guys. 

How many times do you have these people proclaiming such and such a new talent is the "future" and they actually pan out to the inital projections. It's less than 10 percent. You have to accept that the actual result is not going to happen and if it does, then you say "splendid".


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Dark_Raiden said:


> LOL at comparing Reigns to Ultimate Warrior and Goldberg as if those are bad things. For one thing, he's nothing like Warrior (I wouldn't mind if he was though), no one has the energy Warrior has. Two, Warrior had 2 5 star matches (more than Daniel Bryan and Ambrose and Rollins etc. have in WWE) and Goldberg was a huge star and legend and better than 99% of wrestlers ever.
> 
> Reigns will be fine if they book him correctly, like a beast.
> 
> ...












:shocked: Dear lord please help this lost soul


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Nicole Queen said:


> Ambrose's finisher can always be changed, and for what he and Rollins are not believable? Being a top heel for example (which I see Ambrose as) doesn't mean he has to be built like Reigns. Wrestling has all types of sizes and looks and they can all work if given the chance.
> 
> And is Reigns capable of cutting good promo? Seth is much better than him IMO.
> 
> Also, "a thank you world title"? A lot of wrestlers have great skills and don't get world titles for them, because sadly wrestling is about looks and marketability, not actual skill.


To me, neither look like fighters. If they were to face Cena or Lesnar and NOT be destroyed by the end of it...it'd wouldn't look realistic IMO. 

Reigns...no he can't have a good promo yet either. They're around equal, but Reigns can get better, Seth can't change his voice. 



truelove said:


> Geeks dont have their hair dyed two different colors and do crossfit...
> I agree with the bold comments but reigns has a longer list
> 
> jobber charisma
> ...


Geeks certainly do die their hair and some of them do work out. Not sure what you're talking about. 

Anyways, addressing Reigns:
He has good presence and charisma so that's 100% wrong. Give him his due
Limited moveset? He has like 10 moves he does, more that he's done before. He just doesn't use a lot because he's a beast/monster and he doesn't need a large moveset.
Gasses? Maybe? I didn't see him gas much against Punk or Bryan, but I wasn't looking for it.
Yeah his promos need improvement
Yes he's green
Yes he has the look.

Difference between these is that Reigns can change everything you said in a month's time so.....



KuroNeko said:


> Rollins is better on the mic. He's actually passable.
> Rollins is a better wrestler than Kofi. His matches with Bryan and Cena show that. Saying it's all nothing but high spots is dumb since you can take any wrestlers matches and reduce them to nothing. I could say Big E's matches is nothing but clotheslines and Bryan's matches nothing but kicks or Cesaro's matches nothing but uppercuts and a swing. All Raw matches follow the same formula.
> 
> No matter what, it doesn't change the fact that Rollins and Ambrose are better than Reigns in every way and pushing him this hard this early will backfire tremendously because the fans will see through the bullshit.


LOL No. Kofi speaks waaaaay better than Rollins. They're about equal in the ring with Rollins having a better moveset but Kofi being more athletic. 

Ambrose nor Rollins are better than Reigns.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I like Reigns a great deal as a "main event prospect"; he brings a certain indefinable vim to his persona and work. "Star quality" is present when he shows up.

However, he is not ready for a singles program with Triple H. It would be wise on WWE's part to allow this "rivalry" develop quite slowly and organically, and perhaps by Survivor Series or whatever, as the "report" suggests, he may be ready.

In any case, Reigns/Triple H as a future program sounds fairly awesome. Then again, everything Triple H does is awesome.  :mark:


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Do you REALLY believe that? Before, the cream had 2 world titles to chase, now they have 1. That thing isn't gonna be handed out like candy, it's only going to go to their pet projects, and they only have ONE pet project. World champions under one title are extremely rare.


Why are you so convinced that Roman is the only one who can get the World Title? Your boy the donut eating cult leader is in a feud with the biggest star in the company. What makes you so convinced that Roman beats Bray to the World Title? I could see Bray getting the World Title from Bryan while Roman is involved in the US Title scene if Dean turns. Is that really that far fetched?


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Dark_Raiden said:


> To me, neither look like fighters. If they were to face Cena or Lesnar and NOT be destroyed by the end of it...it'd wouldn't look realistic IMO.


Go watch some UFC if you want legitimate fighters. And for that matter check all the people who had been on the roster, how they've looked and versus who they've fought. Eddie Guerrero didn't look like a fighter, he beat Lesnar and no one was bitching about it being unrealistic.

We have seen Undertaker rising to the Heavens and Shawn Michaels being tag partners with God, but this wouldn't look realistic? :ti

Pro wrestling people, there is a reason it's scripted entertainment.


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Big Ending said:


> Shit on the mic. Good in the ring since their comeback is mostly high spots and springboards, midcard presence, no real charisma.
> 
> Tell me how they're different besides their finishers. Please alert me how.


:ti at rollins shit on mic


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Reigns has no gimmick, character or mic skills. Only thing he has is size, presence and 3 moves.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



skyman101 said:


> Reigns has no gimmick, character or mic skills. Only thing he has is size, presence and 3 moves.


What exactly is Daniel Bryan's gimmick/Character? That he chants YES over and over??


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Uerfer said:


> What exactly is Daniel Bryan's gimmick/Character? That he chants YES over and over??


Someone who has spend his life training to be the best? Someone who has been looked down upon in the business because people think he's too small? The ultimate and relatable story of an underdog? Kinda like Chris Benoit? No?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

^ pretty much that urfer


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

That's not exactly his character, it's his backstory. I could say similar things for Reigns, coming from sports background, needing to prove to fans his talent, third generation superstar, family ties etc etc etc... That's his story, not a specific character.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Uerfer said:


> That's not exactly his character, it's his backstory. I could say similar things for Reigns, coming from sports background, needing to prove to fans his talent, third generation superstar, family ties etc etc etc... That's his story, not a specific character.


You should watch some of Bryan's video packages leading to WM 30. This is a main part of his character that has been touched upon many times - wanting to prove himself not be a weak link, but the best wrestler in the world.

And sorry, but when have you seen any kind of backstory for Reigns that ties in with the character he plays? He has no gimmick outside of being "powerhouse". Everybody needs to prove the fans their talents, third generation superstar means nothing because unlike Orton it is never touched upon and a lot of wrestlers have sports background, but that usually doesn't mean anything because this is more about the entertainment value.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

No wonder there's a red spot below your name


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Superhippy said:


> You guy's acting like Rollins and Ambrose are going to get thrown in the trash bin are crazy. They choose Rollins as the 1st NXT champion for a reason. They know what they have in him. I have no doubt they want him to be the next Jeff Hardy minus the drugs plus the better wrestling moves. They know what they have in Ambrose too. It may seem like a joke to all of us, but letting him hold the U.S. belt for a year does say alot. Since 2010 Miz, Bryan, Sheamus, Ziggler, and Cesaro have held the U.S. belt and all of them got pushes within the next year.
> 
> After reading through these boards I really think the only reason people are actually down on Reigns is that they just don't want to see Rollins and Ambrose thrown away. These guy's are part of one of the best 3 or 4 stables in WWE history and are crown jewels of HHH's new developmental system. They aren't going anywhere.


spot on. All 3 have a bright future but everyone gets upset when they hear these rehashed rumors, that their guy will get forgotten


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Uerfer said:


> What exactly is Daniel Bryan's gimmick/Character? That he chants YES over and over??


It's pretty obvious what his gimmick/character is. Just watch the "monster" video package for his feud with Triple H. Bryan is a modern day Rocky Balboa only in wrestling form, who is legitimate BECAUSE of the fact that he doesn't look like a stereotypical wrestler.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



p862011 said:


> you guys act like he is the great khali reigns always performs well and has improved leaps and bounds since his nxt days
> 
> *but why would you want a young talented performer with tons of potential to fail just because your favorites are'nt getting his push it seems extremely petty*


Smarks in a nutshell.

We want new talent = Push my fave.


----------



## silveredge96 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

So any truth to the rumors of Roman Reigns joining evolution?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Smarks in a nutshell.
> 
> We want new talent = Push my fave.


More like We want new talent = push people who are actually decent.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



KuroNeko said:


> More like We want new talent = push people who are actually decent.


This.

"We want new *Talent*" <- Notice how the word "talent" is bolded, there's a reason for that . Look, size, and presence are not talents.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



THANOS said:


> This.
> 
> "We want new *Talent*" <- Notice how the word "talent" is bolded, there's a reason for that . Look, size, and presence are not talents.


Pretty much, not sure why that's difficult for some people to understand. I was never a big Cesaro fan but since his push got started this year, he's quickly become one of my favorites. Push young, fresh talent and usually good things will happen.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



silveredge96 said:


> So any truth to the rumors of Roman Reigns joining evolution?


Not that I'm aware of. Isn't the plan for now to keep the Shield together?


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

my sig says it all. I thought everyone wanted the shield to stay a faction the way dx was?

We all know reigns is the golden boy, this is redundant news other than wwe has gone a different route with turning him face, something that the fans WANTED yet they are bitching now. I don't get it.

When it comes to shield, wwe has made it no secret that they see reigns as a big babyface star. Now it might come to reality, fans are freaking out lol


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



WrayBryatt said:


> my sig says it all. I thought everyone wanted the shield to stay a faction the way dx was?
> 
> We all know reigns is the golden boy, this is redundant news other than wwe has gone a different route with turning him face, something that the fans WANTED yet they are bitching now. I don't get it.
> 
> When it comes to shield, wwe has made it no secret that they see reigns as a big babyface star. Now it might come to reality, fans are freaking out lol


That's because they didnt want The Shield to stay together because they wanted them together they just didn't want Reigns to be pushed. They thought as long as he is in The Shield then WWE wouldn't be able to give him a singles run. They talk like its because Reigns isn't ready etc....but if truth be told they just don't want his type pushed (big good looking etc).


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

with all this news of reigns getting pushed, it wouldn't surprise me if the fans started to cheer louder for rollins or ambrose instead. there's quite a few contrarians out there, and people who really think that rollins and ambrose are flat out better talents.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Reigns vs Hunter is gonna be so damn bad :lmao


----------



## charsace (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

One thing I've come to realize is that male wrestling fans are way more homoerotic than movie fans.

Reigns is green. He isn't ready for a push. He is going to bomb if he doesn't improve a lot before his push this year. He has charisma, but it doesn't shine through when he's in the ring. He is good at giving interviews, but promos in the ring he's terrible. He's a bad wrestler too who gasses out really quick. Outside of wrestling he shows the intelligence and charisma to be something. In wrestling though those two things haven't translated yet and in the ring he isn't ready to put on 7 minute matches much less main event length matches.



tbp82 said:


> That's because they didnt want The Shield to stay together because they wanted them together they just didn't want Reigns to be pushed. They thought as long as he is in The Shield then WWE wouldn't be able to give him a singles run. They talk like its because Reigns isn't ready etc....but if truth be told they just don't want his type pushed (big good looking etc).


What bunch of fucking nonsense. His looks have nothing to do with why people don't want him pushed. There are people who want Ziggler and Slate Randall to be in the ME and both of these guys are good looking. And despite what some of you think, Ambrose and Rollins are good looking and people want them in the ME. People don't want Reigns to be put in the ME because he isn't ready and is most likely going to look bad unless he improves a lot. The guy had two shit matches with Bryan and a shit match with Punk. It isn't good sign that he is the common factor in shit matches with two great workers.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



THANOS said:


> This.
> 
> "We want new *Talent*" <- Notice how the word "talent" is bolded, there's a reason for that . Look, size, and presence are not talents.


So reigns is not talent?


----------



## charsace (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



BestInTheWorld312 said:


> So reigns is not talent?


Reigns is raw. He's still a prospect, not a talent yet.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



charsace said:


> One thing I've come to realize is that male wrestling fans are way more homoerotic than movie fans.
> 
> Reigns is green. He isn't ready for a push. He is going to bomb if he doesn't improve a lot before his push this year. He has charisma, but it doesn't shine through when he's in the ring. He is good at giving interviews, but promos in the ring he's terrible. He's a bad wrestler too who gasses out really quick. Outside of wrestling he shows the intelligence and charisma to be something. In wrestling though those two things haven't translated yet and in the ring he isn't ready to put on 7 minute matches much less main event length matches.
> 
> ...


Reigns has one of the best looks of all-time up there with The Rock and Randy Orton its the look of a wrestler not necessarily "good looking" Goldberg had a great look Sid Vicious to Big Van Vader as well were these guys good looking? Slate Randall has a great look.....Ziggler not so much.


----------



## charsace (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tbp82 said:


> Reigns has one of the best looks of all-time up there with The Rock and Randy Orton its the look of a wrestler not necessarily "good looking" Goldberg had a great look Sid Vicious to Big Van Vader as well were these guys good looking? Slate Randall has a great look.....Ziggler not so much.


lol at your post. The only guy in your post that isn't good looking is Vader and he was over because he's a huge dude with a monster heel gimmick, not because of his look. People only apply the look attribute to guys like Vader after they got over. Did Harley Race and Cowboy Bob Orton have the look too? Today most "look" guys are people like Reigns, Drew, Randy, etc. who are all pretty boys or were pretty boys in their 20's and it isn't a coincidence that they are the guys that get pointed out for having the look early on. I bet Bray is one of those guys that you and others will say has the look after the fact when before he was that fat guy in Nexus before he figure the system out and did his own thing. If Bo Dallas blows up you will claim that he had the look too.


----------



## Set For Seth (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Dark_Raiden said:


> To me, neither look like fighters. If they were to face Cena or Lesnar and NOT be destroyed by the end of it...it'd wouldn't look realistic IMO.
> 
> Reigns...no he can't have a good promo yet either. They're around equal, but Reigns can get better, Seth can't change his voice.
> 
> ...


mess @ this post. :lol:

jsyk, rollins faced cena and looked credible, believable and strong so #oop :lol::lol:lol:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I hope they give Reigns ALOT of single matches in front of huge crowds, then. I think he's the least talented in the ring in singles competition out of the three.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

First of all I'm against The Shield breaking up this year at all. I think there's still plenty of mileage and MONEY in them as an upper card attraction. Just pit them against super heel teams and let them run through them all.

Secondly Reigns has some great spots IMO. His outside running boot to face, superman punch and spear are all great. If there's one promotion where that's all you need to be a success (provided you have the look), it's WWE.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



yeahbaby! said:


> First of all I'm against The Shield breaking up this year at all. I think there's still plenty of mileage and MONEY in them as an upper card attraction. Just pit them against super heel teams and let them run through them all.
> 
> Secondly Reigns has some great spots IMO. His outside running boot to face, superman punch and spear are all great. If there's one promotion where that's all you need to be a success (provided you have the look), it's WWE.


There is definitely a lot more money to be made with the Shield intact. It doesn't seem right for any of them to start going into singles competition. Their singles gimmicks may even flop if WWE screws up the booking.

Remember what Seth said about going their separate ways and being "fine" because they are all talented men. *"But what if 'fine' isn't good enough?"*

I can't see any of them breaking out as huge stars like Orton and Batista did when they ditched Evolution. The time just isn't right. I also can't see any heel groups for Shield to go over after they are done with Evolution. Maybe they will break up later this year after each of the Shield members gets a singles match with an Evolution member.

With that being said, give us Dean Ambrose vs Batista!! The dude really wants to fight him in this video.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Reigns needs to be in alot of Singles matches before SummerSlam if they gonna do Reigns/Triple H. I want him to turn on The Shield to join Evolution, only for to go through them leading up to SS.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

Putting him in a match with Triple H could be problematic in the long run. I like Reigns but he is miles away from being a main eventer. He's simply not good enough yet. Not in the ring, not yet on the mic. Pushing a great talent like that this early could completely ruin him and his relationship with the crowd. Let him build up organically, and don't push him into something he isn't ready for. now granted, HHH is a fine ring general and could probably carry reigns to a good match, but it would absolutely cripple Reigns going forward.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



tbp82 said:


> That's because they didnt want The Shield to stay together because they wanted them together they just didn't want Reigns to be pushed. They thought as long as he is in The Shield then WWE wouldn't be able to give him a singles run. They talk like its because Reigns isn't ready etc....but if truth be told they just don't want his type pushed (big good looking etc).


Which is why he's working single matches in house shows. They want him to improve. I'm not big on his push either, but we knew it was going to happen. Why are wwe fans surprised about this? I'm ok with it, even though I'm not big on it. If he shown improvement in the ring. If there is a world where reigns can be pushed without burying the shield, I'm all for it. Same goes for any of the shield getting pushed. I want them to one day have a shield revolution and still get a big pop without making it feel like a distant memory when they do


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Do you not hear how over Reigns is with the crowds?


so was Ryback with the feed me more stuff. The exact same thing will happen here if they push too soon but I don't particularly like Reigns so I am looking forward to the impending car crash


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Set For Seth said:


> mess @ this post. :lol:
> 
> jsyk, rollins faced cena and looked credible, believable and strong so #oop :lol::lol:lol:


Let's be real...no he didn't. He went out and gave it his all, including his finisher and still lost. Just made him out to be what he should be tbh, someone who can try their best but still can't beat the big dogs. He looked like he went all out and then....Cena beat him anyways. It was a good match though.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Do you not hear how over Reigns is with the crowds?


Am I the only one who unexplicably turns deaf whenever he appears on my screen? :shocked:

But in all seriousness, that "he is over with crowds" it's not really organic. Wouldn't have had his name chanted if he was working singles and wasn't booked as powerhouse of badass team. 

Ziggler constantly gets his name chanted but damn, he doesn't have DA LOOK so no push for him. unk2


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



WrayBryatt said:


> Which is why he's working single matches in house shows. They want him to improve. I'm not big on his push either, but we knew it was going to happen. Why are wwe fans surprised about this? I'm ok with it, even though I'm not big on it. If he shown improvement in the ring. If there is a world where reigns can be pushed without burying the shield, I'm all for it. Same goes for any of the shield getting pushed. I want them to one day have a shield revolution and still get a big pop without making it feel like a distant memory when they do


I agree with you. I wish WWE would give him an ECW TV Title type push. Where you are basically the main guy but carry the mid-card title. ECW did this with Shane Douglas, Taz, and RVD where they held the mid-card title instead of the main title but where still viewed as one of the top two or three guys. WWE would have a perfect storm if they let Bryan have a nice little run with the WWE Title and give Reigns his push with the IC or US Title.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*

I'd rather not see Reigns with the IC or US title. So many talented guys, they don't use any of them to make feuds for the belts and give it to him? :trips4

Probably will end up booked like Ambrose's title reign (length-wise), except with Reigns being dominant and he will hold whichever title he gets for some time to the point that people will say his title reign is stale too :agree:


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Backstage news on WWE's main goal for doing a feud between Evolution and the Shie*



Nicole Queen said:


> I'd rather not see Reigns with the IC or US title. So many talented guys, they don't use any of them to make feuds for the belts and give it to him? :trips4
> 
> Probably will end up booked like Ambrose's title reign (length-wise), except with Reigns being dominant and he will hold whichever title he gets for some time to the point that people will say his title reign is stale too :agree:


It'd have to be booked right.....have him take the US or IC drop it at the rumble regain it at mania 31. I guess this crossed my mind because I recently was watching the IC Title DVD and noticed Warrior, Bret, HBK, Rock, Hunter all got a couple of IC runs before their WWE Title run. I know different times but just a suggestion.


----------

